# Your dream trip.



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

For many of you long distance trips are nothing new or even brave.

For me it would be both and I would need to be a lot younger, so this is the trip I will just have to dream about.

From home down to Dresden into the Czechia past Prague on to Austria and Linz back up into Germany to Passua follow the Danube to its source in the Black Forrest on to Alsace and France, Andorra and Spain.

Coming home On the west side of France head East North of Paris through Luxembourg to Frankfurt---up to Hanover and home.

In reality I *may* get down as far as Munich :grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You should consider doing it Jean.

As you know we spent summers at Bad Sarrow and Besskow so we've done pretty much exactly that trip quite a few times, once in two days which is sill but German friends set the pace, and more often at our own pace taking a week or more. There are lots of stop offs and the scenery is lovely.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> You should consider doing it Jean. Jan :grin2:
> 
> As you know we spent summers at Bad Sarrow and Besskow so we've done pretty much exactly that trip quite a few times, once in two days which is sill but German friends set the pace, and more often at our own pace taking a week or more. There are lots of stop offs and the scenery is lovely.


I don´t think I could on my own Alan, nobody to say "ooh look at that" to. 
It wouldn´t be this year, next year that much older :frown2: 
I´ll have to look for a companion who has their own van to travel with. 
It´s really just a dream, seeing the sun made me think of travel so this morning I did a bit of `what iffing`


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry for Jeaning you Jan. You know you are welcome here after covid if it suits you.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> I don´t think I could on my own Alan, nobody to say "ooh look at that" to.
> It wouldn´t be this year, next year that much older /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_sad.png
> I´ll have to look for a companion who has their own van to travel with.
> It´s really just a dream, seeing the sun made me think of travel so this morning I did a bit of `what iffing`


It certainly is a miss to have no-one to share the wow moments with. But you'll be surprised how much you will enjoy, even on your own Jan.

You've done half the work, in planning! Actually, I do very little planning - just the vague end-point and a very vague squiggly line across the map that I may or (more likely won't) follow. I DO book the ferry out, but not back till I see when n where that might be.

I usually find I'm all excitement till I'm sitting in the driver's seat ready to go n say to myself "Are you mad?!"

That usually lasts about 10secs n then I have a ball!!

When we eventually get the chance to go abroad it might be we could meet up for a few days somewhere - tho the continent is a VERY big place!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice straight lines there Jean Opppsss Jan.
You need to bend one to experience soggy Normandy.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Nice straight lines there Jean Opppsss Jan.
> You need to bend one to experience soggy Normandy.
> 
> Ray.


I didn´t draw straight lines Ray, they straightened out all by themselves.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You could easy do it Jan. Take your time, maybe six months! What I would do is rather than look for a companion for the whole trip maybe arrange along the way to meet up with fellow travellers or maybe spend a week here and there with them or people you might want to visit around Europe. Then you are free to go your own way when you have had enough of them which you inevitably will. Trips with "friends" nearly always go pear shaped IMO.

This was probably our favourite dream trip. Six months in 2012.  Hank blog 2012

I think it was the best one out of the lot. They seem distant memories now and a long way off from any chance of repeating them.

I would absolutely love to help you plan a trip though. I used to love trip planning threads.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well possibly the next trip will include the hound from hell

Depending on time scale

His back legs are firming up, he eats like a horse three times a day

Loose bowels a thing of the past

So he may well live to blight another holiday

Where?

As yet we haven’t a clue, we have yet to explore Britain

Love Europe but weather permitting Britain is magnificent 

But we need take into account poor mobility

But we do now have a disability badge 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh I think it will remain a dream that trip, maybe I will get to see Alan, but on a more straight forward journey.

6 months :surprise: I couldn´t leave my home for 6 months :crying:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Neither could I , 8 weeks maximum 

Sandra


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, we have planned our usual circa 6 weeks in France around Sept , if you are there then , be sure to get in touch . Would love just to shake hands and say hello .


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Fingers crossed all the ducks line up Alan.
I suspect many of us are hoping similar plans come to fruition.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> Well, we have planned our usual circa 6 weeks in France around Sept , if you are there then , be sure to get in touch . Would love just to shake hands and say hello .


That would be awesome Alan especially if I am on my way to visit Alan :grin2: Motley and I have also been invited to the north west of Spain.

I just wonder if it will be this year when we can move around freely, I won't be relying on it, but it never hurts to plan in your head.

I think after the amount of time I have been unable to hug anyone you'll have to put up with more than a hand shake :laugh: and so will anyone else I might meat on the way. September or October is that a good time for Spain, I assume it won't be too hot by then.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Not wanting to pour cold water Jan but I think it unlikely that we will be vaccinated till this Autumn. We will see.

When do you expect to get yours?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Not wanting to pour cold water Jan but I think it unlikely that we will be vaccinated till this Autumn. We will see.
> 
> When do you expect to get yours?


No idea, that's why I say it's a dream for now, I honestly don't think anyone will be going anywhere much this year unfortunately.
Although people are being vaccinated now, I don't think there will be enough for some time yet to allow us to relax or get anywhere near to normality. We can all dream that doesn't cost anything, but to put it into practice too soon will probably cost lives.

So let's just forget about the down side on here and keep our dreams pure. 0


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> You could easy do it Jan. Take your time, maybe six months!
> 
> I would absolutely love to help you plan a trip though. I used to love trip planning threads.


That we can do Barry, it won't matter if the plan can't be carried out this year, it won't go stale if it's not used until next year will it.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

JanHank said:


> That would be awesome Alan especially if I am on my way to visit Alan :grin2: Motley and I have also been invited to the north west of Spain.
> 
> I just wonder if it will be this year when we can move around freely, I won't be relying on it, but it never hurts to plan in your head.
> 
> I think after the amount of time I have been unable to hug anyone you'll have to put up with more than a hand shake :laugh: and so will anyone else I might meat on the way. September or October is that a good time for Spain, I assume it won't be too hot by then.


The latest i would visit northern spain is mid oct but better sept the temp then will be around 20c to25c even in summer the temp is only mid to high twenties


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

bilbaoman said:


> The latest i would visit northern spain is mid oct but better sept the temp then will be around 20c to25c even in summer the temp is only mid to high twenties


That's my kind of temperature :grin2: I don't go for hot, Motley isn't fussy, he's happy as long as he's with me. Not sure if I'll visit you or Alan first, might be a toss of a coin to decide. :laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Oh I think it will remain a dream that trip, maybe I will get to see Alan, but on a more straight forward journey.
> 
> *6 months :surprise: I couldn´t leave my home for 6 months *:crying:


Of course you could!

You left for quite a while when you went to stay with Heike. Dont set a time limit, just meander and see where you get to. This year will be a right off probably but next year perhaps. You could even have a month or two in England if you wanted to catch up with people.

Yep happy to plan a trip even if it dont come to fruition in the near future. I used to spend weeks planning them. I am glad I documented it all as well. Well the earlier trips. Somewhere buried in a folder on a hard drive is literally hundreds, maybe thousands of PDFs of Aires, wild spots etc we have stayed at. You should see a bit of France I reckon as you have not really done it. The Alps, Pyrenees, world is your oyster! Eventually.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Of course you could!
> 
> You left for quite a while when you went to stay with Heike. Dont set a time limit, just meander and see where you get to. This year will be a right off probably but next year perhaps. You could even have a month or two in England if you wanted to catch up with people.
> 
> Yep happy to plan a trip even if it dont come to fruition in the near future. I used to spend weeks planning them. I am glad I documented it all as well. Well the earlier trips. Somewhere buried in a folder on a hard drive is literally hundreds, maybe thousands of PDFs of Aires, wild spots etc we have stayed at. You should see a bit of France I reckon as you have not really done it. The Alps, Pyrenees, world is your oyster! Eventually.


I was home sick after 2 months with Heike came home after 3. Of course it may be different this time, the penny will have dropped there's nothing to come back to.
If we add the plan onto this thread maybe it will encourage others to plan for themselves and keep this motor home Theme going.
Bed time for me now, it's already minus -7°c so going to be a cold night for the wild animals again.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Not one for planning much to the frustration of Mrs G. An ultimate destination then the luxury of serendipity along the way with a good supply of Michelin green guides and trusty Google as travelling companions. The last trips have had Crete, Southern Maroc, Sicilly (twice) and the Pelopense as destinations. Looking to what I can do in 90 days, when things loosen up I'm thinking of circumnavigating the Baltic or even Leningrad. Anyone been there?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I looked up serendipity to find out where it is 😊.


It’s difficult to imagine a warm day this morning at 6.30am with the temperature being -12.7°c not a breath of wind so it really doesn’t feel that bad, still 24° in the house 😄


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Always fancied the States or Canada myself. The bits I have seen have been amazing. Driving is easy. Our daughter did the famous road trip with my mum and my brother when she was twelve or so. The dream would be to take our own fifth wheel. Did look into it a while back and it is not completely out of reach. Other than that there are loads of places in the UK we have yet to see in depth. I had a fancy a while ago to visit each county of UK. Not forgetting, of course, the draw of the winter sun in Europe.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Plenty of winter sun here at the moment Pat (On mainland Europe still :grin2 three days so far of sun and clear blue sky, but I don´t think you will like the minus temperatures -12.7°C at 6 am -8.3°C right now.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> Looking to what I can do in 90 days, when things loosen up I'm thinking of circumnavigating the Baltic or even Leningrad. Anyone been there?


Would you get comprehensive insurance for Russia Glandwr? I found it impossible for my trip to St Petersburg last year (that never happened) so the plan was to leave it onsite in Estonia for the 5 days.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> When we eventually get the chance to go abroad it might be we could meet up for a few days somewhere - tho the continent is a VERY big place!


I woke up in the middle of the night and thought "I didn´t react to Jeans post" sorry about that Jean. I believe we said once before it would be nice to meet up somewhere on our travels. 
If I have my plan ready then maybe you will be somewhere near where I am sometime.
I am looking forward to planning, not been much planning in the past, It´s different on your own without someone to pick the way.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I was home sick after 2 months with Heike came home after 3. Of course it may be different this time, the penny will have dropped there's nothing to come back to.
> If we add the plan onto this thread maybe it will encourage others to plan for themselves and keep this motor home Theme going.
> Bed time for me now, it's already minus -7°c so going to be a cold night for the wild animals again.


There is always something to come home to Jan

The familiarity of your home still a place of security

I know I always get home sick after about 8 weeks of travel and long to touch the base of home

Best of both worlds travel, experience and the comfort of the familiar when I return to base

Sandra


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

jiwawa said:


> Would you get comprehensive insurance for Russia Glandwr? I found it impossible for my trip to St Petersburg last year (that never happened) so the plan was to leave it onsite in Estonia for the 5 days.


It is not a new van and I have had done 150,000 kilometers in it plus had a huge amount of fun. I have taken the risk on 3rd party only insurance in Bosnia, Albania, Serbia, Montenegro and 3 months in Southern Morocco so think I'll take the risk of a few days in Russia if that's the only difficulty.

Mind you I've had full breakdown assistance to cover those countries from ADAC until they stopped it last year. That coverage could be a problem.:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I was home sick after 2 months with Heike came home after 3. Of course it may be different this time, the penny will have dropped there's nothing to come back to.
> If we add the plan onto this thread maybe it will encourage others to plan for themselves and keep this motor home Theme going.
> Bed time for me now, it's already minus -7°c so going to be a cold night for the wild animals again.


The difference being not only time but that you will be on an adventure of a lifetime! you wont get chance to get homesick. You and your little dog Motley will be pioneering adventurers!!  (Well you wont be but it will feel like that).

In your initial post you talked about Czechia, Austria, the Danube, black forest, Alsace, France, Andorra and Spain then coming home up the west side of France. There is enough there for half a year if you do it properly at a leisurely pace.

The Austrian lakes I could tell you about are fantastic and a must see and of course the Black forest but dont miss Switzerland just below the black Forest. From the Rhine falls to The Jungfrau valley. Then of course you mention France. Where to start. Alsace yes but then moving south you have the Rhone Alps, Annecy and down the Route des Grande Alps which goes all the way to Nice on the med but that might not be your thing. Provence though is fantastic and you can cut a line from there eastwards all the way to Dave Penquins house in the Lot and you wont be disappointed with any of it. Then of course you could head down into Northern Spain. Green Spain on the North Atlantic coast I hear is very nice but not done it. only been to San Sebastian. Heading up the west coast of France you could take in Brittany which is magnificent and more Aires than any region in France. You could head slowly east and home from there.

I would say you would need six months for that lot to do it properly, see a few people, spend some time in places you fall in love with. The key thing though will be the weather. I would do it Spring to Autumn which means you will hit some hot weather but elevation is key! If you find yourself in a heatwave head for the hills which is never that hard in the south of France, Northern Spain. Still hot during the day but cooler at night above 3000ft+. A lot of motorhomers avoid summer but for me its the best time to go. Plenty of stuff going on and its easy to escape the crowds, especially in France.

The good thing is about a motorhome of course is if you get sick, you can just turn around and go home.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Plenty of winter sun here at the moment Pat (On mainland Europe still :grin2 three days so far of sun and clear blue sky, but I don´t think you will like the minus temperatures -12.7°C at 6 am -8.3°C right now.


East Anglia, usually, gets its fair share of actual sunshine it is just so bloomin' parky! Though your temperatures make it feel positively balmy here.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

All sounds very lovely, I think my second thought is better, the more direct route please. :serious:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> All sounds very lovely, I think my second thought is better, the more direct route please. :serious:


Direct route to where?

Roughly 4100 miles (Very rough) more like 5000 probably. 800 miles a month is leisurely.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah, you've got me salivating now Barry!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I could do it in 2 Trips maybe, starting next year, a spring one covering the East as far as Austria and Home, then a second one directly to Bayern —— Black Forest to Switzerland then Spain in September. I still don’t think 6 months away will work for me.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Direct route to where?
> 
> Roughly 4100 miles (Very rough) more like 5000 probably. 800 miles a month is leisurely.


I've been thinking, as I do, If I do this trip in the opposite direction I am more likely to get to Spain because I will be treading on new ground for me. All the countries on the Eastern side I have been to more than once, several times in fact, but I have only passed through France to and from England, west and south of France I have never been to.

So can we do it a bit differently, Hannover, then I can stop off at Warmeloh for a couple of days, drop down to Koblenz and see Heike and across to France through Luxembourg from there, and visit anyone who would be happy for me to visit them in France like Ray, that way I will be more likely to go to Spain than the other way. Also by going that way I am more likely to bump into other forum members travelling through France and Spain as that's where the majority go.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

barryd said:


> Direct route to where?
> 
> Roughly 4100 miles (Very rough) more like 5000 probably. 800 miles a month is leisure


Seems like a strange route through France , any reason ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Me.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> Seems like a strange route through France , any reason ?


As Ray just said, him :grin2: I´m not sure where Dave is (Penguin) or John (eurajohn) so he may also be taking me past their doors.

The more I think about it the more I like the idea of France first because if I meet people on route it will help me to forget about time and want to stay over that way in hope of meeting more people therefore not getting homesick. 
I´m pretty sure it won´t be this year though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I will save the weeding for you Jan. Acres of freedom for Mots. I think Jean likes it here. 

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I fancy Ireland

But am a bit concerned about the length of time on the ferry if he is still with us

We normally only do the tunnel now, never the ferries 

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

aldra said:


> I fancy Ireland
> 
> But am a bit concerned about the length of time on the ferry if he is still with us
> 
> ...


If you go Cairnryan-Larne it's only a couple of hours and he can stay in the van.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Dont forget he will need a AHC issued no later than 10 days before your arrival unless he is traveling on a EU pets passport


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Full details here......

https://www.daera-ni.gov.uk/articles/qas-pet-travel-1-january-2021

Terry


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

As i cannot see it being possible to visit Greece this year i think if things improve i will travel to the UK in the motorhome and after visiting family tour in the UK thought of joining and using camping and caravaning club temporary sites and cls if they are avl.Can anyone tell me if you can just turn up to the temporary sites or do you have to book


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m not sure, I’d have thought as a member you could just turn up

We tend to favour the CLs, where booking or at least a phone call before hand is advisable , more so now as many are deciding to tour in Britain 

If the weather holds then the British Isles is second to none in variety and natural beauty

We may join the caravan and camping club and many pubs now welcome overnight stays

We will of course ensure shadow is legal to travel

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Depends who is organising the THS. Some can be very strictly run while others are laisse faire. They are a fantastic way of seeing the country. There are people who spend the whole of the summer going from one to the other up and down the country. I must get my act together and try to do it one year. The sites are often in large open fields near an attraction of one sort or another.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Seems like a strange route through France , any reason ?


It just a really rough idea. Takes in a fair few areas I would class as must see places. Alsace / Jura, Rhone Alps, down to Provence and all the stuff west of there though to the Dordogne and lot and then to Spain and then up the west side to Brittany. Needs a lot more thought but it was just to get an idea of miles and how long all that stuff might take. I Reckon as I said six months to do it leisurely but I guess many would do it faster than that. Personally when we get somewhere we like we stay there until we are bored of it or there is nothing else to see or do in the area. Like you we have a bike of course so use the van as a base which generally means the van stays in one place longer.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I've been thinking, as I do, If I do this trip in the opposite direction I am more likely to get to Spain because I will be treading on new ground for me. All the countries on the Eastern side I have been to more than once, several times in fact, but I have only passed through France to and from England, west and south of France I have never been to.
> 
> So can we do it a bit differently, Hannover, then I can stop off at Warmeloh for a couple of days, drop down to Koblenz and see Heike and across to France through Luxembourg from there, and visit anyone who would be happy for me to visit them in France like Ray, that way I will be more likely to go to Spain than the other way. Also by going that way I am more likely to bump into other forum members travelling through France and Spain as that's where the majority go.


Could plan something from Luxembourg then but I guess it depends which way you want to go. Either down the east side and across or down the west maybe taking in Brittany on the way down (its a long way across though) or just diagonally straight down to Spain, you will miss a lot of good stuff if you do that though. What time of year would you go?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Could plan something from Luxembourg then but I guess it depends which way you want to go. Either down the east side and across or down the west maybe taking in Brittany on the way down (its a long way across though) or just diagonally straight down to Spain, you will miss a lot of good stuff if you do that though. What time of year would you go?


I think end of August - September time, but next year because I want to wait until we have all had our jabs first.
Depending on the situation in Germany if I go anywhere at all this year.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

We use a track n trace app called Polarsteps when we are on holiday. This allows our family etc to see exactly where we are at any point in time and also shows our route on a map, which you can zoom in and out on. It says you can also make your route public so I just gave it a go . Let me know if you can access it . This is our 40 day trip in 2018 . 
https://www.polarsteps.com/JayneMay...nG_f_iGsKCHjTsCwptMemY28lwkcCdx98XY_RopHYNeAA


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Me.
> 
> Ray.





barryd said:


> Could plan something from Luxembourg then but I guess it depends which way you want to go. Either down the east side and across *or down the west maybe taking in Brittany* on the way down (its a long way across though) or just diagonally straight down to Spain, you will miss a lot of good stuff if you do that though. What time of year would you go?


This depends on when Ray would prefer I go to see him and Pru, your choice Raymond, September on my way out or on the way back in October *2022* don´t forget.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> We use a track n trace app called Polarsteps when we are on holiday. This allows our family etc to see exactly where we are at any point in time and also shows our route on a map, which you can zoom in and out on. It says you can also make your route public so I just gave it a go . Let me know if you can access it . This is our 40 day trip in 2018 .
> https://www.polarsteps.com/JayneMay...nG_f_iGsKCHjTsCwptMemY28lwkcCdx98XY_RopHYNeAA


How very clever, that's lovely Alan, click on a place and see the picture from that place. What a lovely way to keep a record of where you have been.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow, yes It's working very well , actually if you do it the other way ie scroll down the photos it moves itself automatically on the map to where the photo was taken . Very clever ( I am not computer savvy ) I remember Jayne phoned home on one occasion to tell the kids something and to tell them where we where but they knew exactly where we where and from some other devious tracking thing , even to what cafe we were stopped at.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I must get myself up to date with all this kind of thing, the most I have so far is a TomTom that drove me crazy last year.:frown2: and a few things to find stellplätze.
It says on your link to create an account, I will do that now.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Jan - I was trying to give an example of what sort of route can be done in 40 days ( 3700 miles) , without rushing . Remember included in that is two X 260mile journeys in Ireland and two 18 hr Ferry trips.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

ps Jayne has just watched the 2018 trip on Polarsteps and said she wishes she had included more photos but she said it's hard to remember to do when you are out and about. She said all you have to do is 'start it ' at the beginning of a trip and 'stop it ' at the end and add photos from your phone app as and when .


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I now have the app on my iPhone :grin2: I will try it out on my next journey whenever that might be.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> Jan - I was trying to give an example of what sort of route can be done in 40 days ( 3700 miles) , without rushing . Remember included in that is two X 260mile journeys in Ireland and two 18 hr Ferry trips.


Thats clever, the ferry sailing across land :grin2:

That will be less than my trip from home into France probably.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> This depends on when Ray would prefer I go to see him and Pru, your choice Raymond, September on my way out or on the way back in October *2022* don´t forget.


So you are talking three months then August-October.

Its not long but for August you would be better off in France and probably north of the Loire. Firstly France is big enough to lose yourself and get away from the madding school holiday crowd and its stuffed full of cheap or free aires or MHF members with free parking!!  It can also get pretty hot further down and more so in Spain but as I said the mountains are never far away. I would do the northern bit first mainly in France and then start heading south in September. Of course if you went earlier say May or June you could do it the other way around and the other advantage of going earlier is if you decide you are really enjoying it and actually you dont want to go home after three months you can do more and enjoy the rest of the summer and autumn. If you leave in August and want to stay on you will be into November and December and the weather gets a bit iffy everywhere by then.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> This depends on when Ray would prefer I go to see him and Pru, your choice Raymond, September on my way out or on the way back in October *2022* don´t forget.


September is a good month here Jan. But so much can change in 18 months as we have seen. But we will keep Sept.2022 free just for you Jan & Mot.
October I start to get real grumpy as the Christmas adds start hogging the media.

Don't forget Google maps on your phone will have a record of your travels and visits all logged if you permit it. In your 'timeline'.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Of course, if you turn into a gypsy, you could meander down through Spain to follow the weather and meet up with us and any other snowbirds down there


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> September is a good month here Jan. But so much can change in 18 months as we have seen. But we will keep Sept.2022 free just for you Jan & Mot.
> October I start to get real grumpy as the Christmas adds start hogging the media.
> 
> Don't forget Google maps on your phone will have a record of your travels and visits all logged if you permit it. In your 'timeline'.
> ...


Thanks, the whole month won't be necessary though 😄. 
I will need instructions on how to do the Google Maps, but I expect there are YouTube videos for that.
I like Alan, (gretchies) idea though, not just the route, but photos to remind you what you saw there. 
How I wish this virus was just a dream so travel and the planning for us all would be starting again now, I'm looking forward to this marathon now, already a few forum members on the list to visit as well as the German lot, however as our Raymond reminds us a lot can happen in 18 months, but this is a dream trip so as the plan evolves I can look at the places I go through on the internet (what a wonderful invention) and as I think Jean does, read about the history and see photos and probably those of you who have already been there will also have photos and Videos of the same places. 
.
So the Journey you and me start to plan Barry will start from Heikes Home in Katzenelnbogen heading to Alsace if you please. :smile2: and if everyone is following the thread please chip in if you know of any, must do places in the areas where we stop, not forgetting I will still hopefully have Motley with me and I will not be able to physically climb any mountains.

katzenelnbogen by the way is east of Koblenz.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Thanks, the whole month won't be necessary though 😄.
> I will need instructions on how to do the Google Maps, but I expect there are YouTube videos for that.
> I like Alan, (gretchies) idea though, not just the route, but photos to remind you what you saw there.
> How I wish this virus was just a dream so travel and the planning for us all would be starting again now, I'm looking forward to this marathon now, already a few forum members on the list to visit as well as the German lot, however as our Raymond reminds us a lot can happen in 18 months, but this is a dream trip so as the plan evolves I can look at the places I go through on the internet (what a wonderful invention) and as I think Jean does, read about the history and see photos and probably those of you who have already been there will also have photos and Videos of the same places.
> ...


Right well I guess you have to figure out when you are starting off if you are going to Rays in September. If you are not leaving until August you wont have enough time to do the east of France, go down all the way to Spain and back up to Normandy for September. Not at a leisurely pace anyway. I would go earlier. It would also be useful to know what sort of stuff you want to see. The Alsace is a mixture of pretty towns and villages and none Alpine mountains rising to about 4000ft. South of there Jura is similar with IMO prettier scenery but less attractive villages and towns but also a few lakes. Then south east of there you are into Geneva and east and south east of there the Alps and Annecy area which are fantastic.

Or you could just head west after the Alsace and do Brittany in a big circle before heading into Normandy. You could spend a month easily just circling around Brittany. Its a long haul from the Alsace or Annecy area across to Brittany though and apart from a few places on the Loire not that interesting.

If you had the time you could do something similar to the map I posted first and just circle around all of France, pop into Spain and then back up the west coast but I think you will need way longer than three months. Maybe you should just do Alsace, Jura, Annecy, Loire valley, Brittany and Normandy this time if you only have three months.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I know you want to get to some already planned places Jan. But we toured the states for over ten years and rarely had a rigid plan. A general idea so we ended up at out next flight back to UK and heading in a vast figure of eight depending on weather. But the months in between we found there was always someone saying "You must see this or that" and it worked. So stay a little flexible to meander the sights.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You know by now how I can change my mind from one day to the next, the plan won´t be rigid Ray, we have never planned anything, but this time I am going where it´s all foreign not least the language. Guidance is what I need because once I get into France I will be completely lost, place names for instance, I have a little idea in Germany where places are if they are N.E.S. or W in France I won´t have a clue if I am going in the right direction.

I would like to see you and Pru for the simple reason I feel as if I know you, I would like to see Alan because the same, I feel as if I know him and a lot more people like Dave, John and many more who I `Talk´ to on the forum, mind you you may not want to see me > but hard luck once I´m there you´ll have to put up with me for a few hours at least.

Let´s not worry too much about how long, just let´s plan a route which I can follow, deviate or cut short to come home if need be.

You always say the planning is half the excitement Barry, I want to be excited :laugh: and maybe others will also get excited planning their next trip whenever it might be and help them get through this drag of a time. I´m still happy at home, but a bit of excitement will be good for me.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> You know by now how I can change my mind from one day to the next, the plan won´t be rigid Ray, we have never planned anything, but this time I am going where it´s all foreign not least the language. Guidance is what I need because once I get into France I will be completely lost, place names for instance, I have a little idea in Germany where places are if they are N.E.S. or W in France I won´t have a clue if I am going in the right direction.
> 
> I would like to see you and Pru for the simple reason I feel as if I know you, I would like to see Alan because the same, I feel as if I know him and a lot more people like Dave, John and many more who I `Talk´ to on the forum, mind you you may not want to see me > but hard luck once I´m there you´ll have to put up with me for a few hours at least.
> 
> ...


You need to give us an idea of what you want to see. What I like might not be what you like. France has everything. Big cities, historic stuff, fantastic mountains and scenery, fantastic food, pretty villages, some superb coastal areas (not all though), lakes, interesting rivers. Its vast.

If I had to list a top few favourite areas in no particular order it would be.

Brittany (North West). Mainly for the wonderful coast, beaches, coves and little villages

Provence (South East). Its massive but has a lovely laid back almost hippy atmosphere but its diverse. From the "Year in Provence" territory to the fantastic Lac st Croix and the Verdon Gorges right down to the med and the Cote D'azure. St Tropez, Nice etc (not very motorhome friendly down there though)

French Alps (central east to south east). As mentioned Annecy area but anywhere from east of Geneva all the way down the Route des Grande Alps to the south east.

Ardeche, Aveyon, Dordogne, Lot (south, east to west). This is the line from east to west from Provence all the way across to where Dave Penquin lives. It cuts across the Massif Central which is a hump that rises up over much of central and internal southern France. Even in August you would find quiet places there. Dordogne gets busy and of course is full of Brits but its a fantastic region. I know it really well.

French Pyrenees. (south west ish). The Pyrenees National park is one of the real gems of France. Gavarnie, Cauterets all the way down to the Atlantic and Biarritz is stunning. You could do that and cross into Spain at the Atlantic side below Biarritz.
The coast at Biarritz and the town itself is really nice but its a busy stretch in that bottom western corner so you need to be out of the school holidays period there really.

For me apart from maybe Brittany and Normandy and perhaps the Alsace the best of France is in the south really.

So there is loads to see but i think you are going to have to think hard about when you should go, for how long and which bits interest you the most before we put a route together.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

If you have an interest in world war history you could consider heading west from Koblenz to southern Belgium into northern France and then into Normandy


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Jan- I'm guessing you don't carry a bicycle with you . How are you at walking ie 2 miles , more , less. Sort of remembering that some of the places we like are only good because we have the scooter. What about roads , are you ok with the odd stretch of a bit narrow , bendy , hilly roads ? 
Hills ? that reminds me, if you are going to do the Route de Grande Alpes ( and it's well worth doing ) maybe have your brake fluid changed or at least checked beforehand. A couple of years ago ours 'boiled' on a downhill section in the Pyrenees and the brake pedal went to the floor. ie no brakes


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Alsace and Jura would be a good introduction to the mountains before heading into the big stuff beyond Annecy. Roads are all pretty good and whilst there are a fair few climbs and descents, nothing too big. Its a good point Alan makes about secondary transport though. A lot of Aires however are in or around the villages and towns. We tend to pick the ones that are more rural and quieter and then use the bike but you wont have that luxury. There are loads though in nice places, by rivers, canals, lakes or even by the coast. My experience of coastal aires though is they are often way too popular and not as nice or spaced out as those inland. France also has a good network of municipal campsites Jan which are often only about a tenner a night.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I find that, travelling on my own, I tend not to stop at isolated places in the countryside; rather at, or near, villages and towns. This wasn't a conscious decision. I think it came about because I wasn't so confident about going walking in the wild with no-one at base to notice if I didn't return when expected.

I tend to 'do' villages n towns. I do have an electric bike but I don't think I used it at all on my last European trip (c.2mths) - I prefer to get the exercise of walking. I usually make for the TO if they have one and if they've a 'historic trail' of any description that's a plus. I find that sometimes the large cities seem to be 'tourist-weary' and don't bother with such a trail whereas wee places with apparently very little going for them can produce something very interesting.

With the bigger cities parking tends to be further out than I would want to walk (and I wouldn't fancy biking in) so I use an app called Moovit which tells you which public transport to get. But I don't know if it tells you whether dogs are allowed on. 

So I have a mix of cities, lots of villages, the very odd campsite (for washing) and lots of sitting out, having a great coffee n watching the world go by. And occasionally I'd use a France Passion.

I do find I eat out a lot more on my own. When hubby was alive, if we went out together he could only go so far before he needed to go back to bed. If I went on my own I didn't feel right about staying away too long. Now I can be gone from early in the morning (well, not TOO early!) till after dinner, though I don't like staying out after dark. 

I've also, on a couple of occasions, joined a rally for a week or so - Camping n Caravanning or Caravan n MH Club (I'm in both). Once in the Dordogne when my family joined me for a week of it and once at the Italian lakes. It might be an idea to include something like that in your tour if you feel you'd need a bit of company? I'm not a great 'gang' person but I found it enjoyable for a limited time.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

kabundi said:


> If you have an interest in world war history you could consider heading west from Koblenz to southern Belgium into northern France and then into Normandy


Not for me thank you, I´m more interested in the future, unless it´s ancient history.

No Alan I don´t have a bike, I don´t want goat tracks not even when someone else is with me, my hearts alright, but the nerves get a bit shaky.

At the moment walking is a bit of a problem, but I have an exercise bike now and hope by next year I´ll have muscles on my muscles and be able to walk a good distance again. I quite enjoy the S bends, as long as the Navajo can climb the mountains I will be behind the wheel. However remember I will be 18 months older, good god 78 years old :surprise:. So you have to plan for no transport other than the Navajo.
Places I would like are where I can park and walk or play with Motley who will be 13 years old by this time, but as he never seems to age he will still be fit even if I´m not.

I have been to Colmar and another place in Alsace with Hans many years ago, I have a lovely memory from there, we had been watching an old man back his car into his garage on this tiny narrow street and applauded him when he walked out of the garage, he signalled for us to wait and then brought out a bunch of grapes for us.

I have just looked out of the window, it´s thick fod I can´t see much further than the end of the garden which is roughly 20 mtrs.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Jean, I think we might enjoy a day or two together :smile2:.

Oh I forgot to say, talking to Heike today and telling her about this she had this look on her face, what about me !! When will I be able to be with you, this we decided is an option for a couple of weeks and then she could go home by train, or fly.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Might I suggest that you return to Colmar early in the trip? You will feel confident that a) you will like it and b) you know your way around. That will give you confidence to go on to other places you *haven't* been.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Might I suggest that you return to Colmar early in the trip? You will feel confident that a) you will like it and b) you know your way around. That will give you confidence to go on to other places you *haven't* been.


Oh heck Jean, that was at least 35 years ago when Hans and I were there, I wouldn´t remember a thing except for a drinking fountain I took a picture of Hans next to. Now I have to find that picture.:grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

But you'll recognise it when you see it Jan - and it'll give you a warm glow that'll set you up for other places, known or unknown.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Isn´t this lovely, I found it in my junk folder from Polarsteps that I joined yesterday after seeing Alans link.
You´ll all be able to follow me now.

Welcome!
Hi Janet,

I'm Niek, co-founder of *Polarsteps*, and I'd like to welcome you to our travel community! We're excited to have you as a member and hope you'll enjoy tracking your trips and following your friends & family on theirs.

A few tips to get the most out of Polarsteps: 
- Install our app (Android & iPhone)! It's the best way to track your trips and to follow your friends and family.
-Use the "follow" button to start following other travellers and to see their latest activity.
- Invite your friends & family to follow you! You can do so by sharing the link to your personal traveler profile with them, which is www.polarsteps.com/Gerty.

In case you have any questions or issues, just check our Help Center.

Once again, thanks for joining and keep exploring!

Niek Bokkers
Co-founder of Polarsteps

www.polarsteps.com


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Now I have a big grin on my face because I have found the picture and you will see why I took this picture with Hans next to it. I also remember now that the grapes were for me and he gave Hans a bottle of beer.
September 1989.



It was in Requewihr not Colmar and to prove I was there as well that's me on the left in pink and blue.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=1yJg8sOJ9hm69I_nImyZAkYUdMvQCrFGl&usp=sharing

Ignore me, I'm just experimenting.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes you´ve really got me going, I have brought down a few of our photo Albums.

I have to share these things with you coz there´s nobody else here now to share them with.
This picture was one of Hans´s favourites of me for some years, Janet dancing down the mountain, in Bavaria somewhere, it took us a while to walk down going through winter, spring and at the bottom almost summer as it was in May.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We never plan Jan

We just take off for 8 weeks or so having decided the country we will visit 

The advantage is you come across unexpected things, the disadvantage you miss visiting places on your route that haven’t realised were there 

The reason we don’t plan is basically we are are too lazy to be bothered, also depending on weather we change destination at a whim

I often think how great it would be to map out a route and follow it, how much more we would see but it wouldn’t work for us

Sometimes we stay put for longer than we thought, it’s just so nice not to travel on, it may just be a campsite in no particular place, a walk for the hound, time to relax, a week slips by and later we may regret our laziness 

We have travelled extensively though out France, Germany, Holland, Italy

Croatia we loved but I guess we could seen more but mobility is a problem, beautiful places but many requiring more mobility than we have

Descriptions of a 10 minute walk which takes us an hour and becomes a painful slog 

Which we then feel was our fault

How many times have we set out on a so called 10/15 minute walk to restaurant or pub along a canal path arriving concerned about walking back because knees have already had too much

It’s part of travelling in strange places

We have seen wonderful places some accidentally , some frustrating because we can’t access them when we get there, parking is so far away

We have now a disability badge so maybe the next trip will be easier, and maybe I will master the three wheeler electric bike which I can balance on if I can practise

Once lockdown finishes , cancer permitting ,we will try again

Maybe Ireland or maybe Britain first, with a National trust subscription and some pub stopovers

Meeting up with people can be a problem to get there at the same time

Although having said that we have managed to meet up with many and I’m sure you will

Good luck on your travels Jan

Go for it girl

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Alan thanks for the route Jayne has sent me, I´m going to have to look at that more closely and work out how to add places to it.
I can see it´s going to take me a year to plan this as well as learning to use all these apps and different maps.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think the idea of a plan is a good one but each to their own. You never stick to it religiously but if you have an idea of must see countries or regions before you go then you can make the most out of it and diverse around that plan. I find that once I have "landed" in an area that is part of the plan we then look in a lot more detail of what is around us and take it from there. Therefore good internet access is essential which of course is a lot easier these days.

If I were you Jan I would start weighing up the suggestions and think which appeals to you the most then look at the time frame and how much you think you can do, bearing in mind visits to friends, the weather, distances etc. I generally find it takes me a week or two to settle into a rhythm. The first couple of days are frantic with a 310 mile slog to Dover, over the water and then park up somewhere within an hour of Calais, the next day is usually similar. After that it all slows down dramatically. Might only do 10-40 miles on each hop and we usually stay more than one night in each place.

Wish I was planning something myself now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It’s not as if you are never coming across to France again is it? When this is all over, we are back to some kind of normal, you get a new van, what you plan now will be a good guide line for the Future. 
This has a double pleasure for me, looking forward and looking back remembering what wonderful holidays we had together, the places we went to and the energy I had in those days. By the time I’m ready to go I’ll be an expert planner like you and Alan Gretchi. :laugh: maybe.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

JanHank said:


> Alan thanks for the route Jayne has sent me, I´m going to have to look at that more closely and work out how to add places to it.
> I can see it´s going to take me a year to plan this as well as learning to use all these apps and different maps.


Sorry Jan , that's not much of a plan just me trying to work the route planner , no , I am attaching a sort of a plan , but I missed off a couple of good places which need inserted. Anyway, this is sort of what we would do , but I am guessing too many one night stops wouldn't suit you.
That covers mostly scenic routes , the historical interesting , medieval, shopping, se side towns etc would be on the way up .

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1joTPLpy6B3LTHxQB9i1TokfIru2pWkjJ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Some good places on that list.

I still think Jan needs to decide what her priorities are and where and when she wants to be set places and I think she might be better going June than August.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Barry, -Yes of course . It's just to show one way of doing it , Once you join up the dots on google route plan to visualise it, you can then see where you might want to make changes eg skip the whole tarn Gorge to spend more time elsewhere. Obviously everywhere on that route are places that we think are worthwhile visiting but every ones tastes differ. I was very conscious though that Jan , no offense intended, will be 78 and has no other transport , so most of those places have aires or campsites in or within reasonable walking distances of the villages, shops, or attractions etc. You will notice that I have excluded Gavarnie , a place that you or I would not dream of missing, but I thought of Jan, stranded in that aire , walking the Cirque would be a no no and even going to the village for a baguette would be a marathon. Also there were others I thought of which are really a must see if you are in the area , like L'Isle sur la Sorgue but aires/ campsites all too far out of town to walk to and getting a day parking spot in town nearly impossible. One place in that area which I forgot to insert and think would be very suitable is Saint Remy de Provence and while there visiting Les Beau De Provence, Le Carrieres de Lumiers, and Glanum. All great to walk around and all have parking. The list is endless ha ha .


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Carcassonne-Probably a must see place but I have not been there. Years ago when i first considered it I did some research and found the aire that was within walking distance of the old walled city but at that time there were loads of reports of caravans, tents and MH's being robbed while the owners were away so I have given it a wide berth ever since. I don't see any reports now , perhaps others can confirm if this no longer risky . Well, as sure as you can be. Others on my rough plan I have stayed at, some more than once, and consider safe

ps spot the mistake on day 10 of my plan , it should read via Col de la Bonette, not L'isoard.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I thought Carcassonne a bit over rated Alan and touristy. Its very much been restored in a way the French seem to have a habit of doing that makes it a bit false and "Disney" to me rather than an historic site. Its full of gift shops and eateries. 

Yes Gavarnie could be tricky but I think you can still park down the bottom in the village (or you could). Im wondering if Jan would benefit from an electric bike with a doggy carrier.  Is that a thing? I dunno.

Col de la Bonette eh? "The roof of Europe". That will be a good test for your brakes Jan. Its the highest paved road in Europe I think. Once you have done that one there is not much else you couldnt conquer. The only slightly scary bit is the last few hundred yards going north to south. Amazing trip.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have been out this morning and now I need to make something to eat so will be missing for a while. 
So much for me to look at and take in, all these French names are baffling I have no idea where they are.

How about if I were to visit Marseille, isn´t that where all the millionaires go with their Yachts :grin2:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

barryd said:


> Col de la Bonette eh? "The roof of Europe". That will be a good test for your brakes Jan. Its the highest paved road in Europe I think. Once you have done that one there is not much else you couldnt conquer. The only slightly scary bit is the last few hundred yards going north to south. Amazing trip.


No scary bits the way I go Barry , ha ha . It's only about 12 miles off this road from say Saint Sauveur sur Tinee to Saint Martin Versubie, the village that was almost washed away in Oct and where I hope to visit and from there a scooter ride to the Col de Turini ( Mote Carlo Rally route) and Sospel.

Jan, I'm not as expert at this as you think , I just have a holiday in France every year. Other long standing members and Barry have much more experience , I hope they rally to help you have a nice relaxing rewarding and trouble free trip.

ps yeah, don't think Carcassonne would suit me either , but I am interested in the history and the architecture and keep kicking myself for bypassing it each year without even stopping for a quick look. Jayne might like it , she liked Mont Saint Michael. We both liked Rocamadour even though it is touristy and full of tat shops.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

JanHank said:


> I have been out this morning and now I need to make something to eat so will be missing for a while.
> So much for me to look at and take in, all these French names are baffling I have no idea where they are.
> :[/QUOTE
> 
> Just join up the dots Jan and all will be revealed.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Electric bike with doggy trailer is a thing for sure.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Trixie-128...ywords=bike+dog+trailer&qid=1612446063&sr=8-1


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris is always on a mission to "get there" when we go away  Like many men he will then discuss journey times with any one who will listen! On one occasion, returning from Southern Spain, with our tunnel booked, we did some calculations and found that we were going to get to Calais a couple of days early (there's a surprise!). So, we stopped rushing and just meandered. One day we just went 40 minutes further on from our last aire and saw a really nice one by a canal and so decided to stay the night. It was just lovely. Even Chris admits it was his most enjoyable journey through France that we had done so far. I haven't managed to get him to do it again though. I think the way to look at it is that you want to end up at some far distant point at some stage then just set off.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> No scary bits the way I go Barry , ha ha . It's only about 12 miles off this road from say Saint Sauveur sur Tinee to Saint Martin Versubie, the village that was almost washed away in Oct and where I hope to visit and from there a scooter ride to the Col de Turini ( Mote Carlo Rally route) and Sospel.
> 
> Jan, I'm not as expert at this as you think , I just have a holiday in France every year. Other long standing members and Barry have much more experience , I hope they rally to help you have a nice relaxing rewarding and trouble free trip.
> 
> ps yeah, don't think Carcassonne would suit me either , but I am interested in the history and the architecture and keep kicking myself for bypassing it each year without even stopping for a quick look. Jayne might like it , *she liked Mont Saint Michael. We both liked Rocamadour even though it is touristy and full of tat shops*.


We both like Mont Saint Michel and Rocamadour and have been several times. Much prefer them to Carcassonne despite as you say them both still being very touristy. Hard to explain really, there just seems more about them and they seem more Authentic.

The main thing that interests me though to be honest is neither history, quaint villages or towns but just scenery and flying about on the bike or out on the Kayak in hot sunny weather. Even more so since my knees deteriorated. We do more miles on the bike than we do in the van now. I think I could quite happily just have a static or a lodge in the Pyrenees and just fly about them all summer on a "bigger" bike now than roaming about in a motorhome.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So many of us, Barry, find the place we like to be and keep being drawn back to it. Not to live but just to visit and soak it up.

Jan, we found Camping Car Parks (recommended by Jean) to be really good. They were much more reliable for having water etc than aires. An awful lot of the municipal sites are being taken over by them. You have to join for a small fee to cover the card that gives you access through the barrier. Then you just pay for the time you are there when you leave. They vary from quite utilitarian to fabulous so it is a chance you take until you have a list of favourites.

The French are very tolerant of the odd night spent on a village car park or in a layby too. It makes it very easy to relax when driving somewhere because you can just pull into a village and tuck yourself away for the night.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Electric bike with doggy trailer is a thing for sure.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Trixie-128...ywords=bike+dog+trailer&qid=1612446063&sr=8-1


No way can I take a bike of any sort let alone a dog carrier, I´m already overweight with the little I carry I´m sure.
I often wonder how much the van actually weighed to start with as Hans took out so much I would have thought it would have been a lot less,
unless the the scale I went on was wrong @3.4 tons with Mot and me in, no water and not much else either so when I am packed I think it´s well overweight.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I will now start checking where these places are that have been suggested.

I would like to visit a vineyard, I do like people, animals and scenery. 
If I had a guide to tell me about the history of famous places that would be fine otherwise not bothered. 
I wouldn´t mind seeing a couple of churches are castles if they are outstanding, but otherwise not interested in those either. 
To see natural beauty is more up my street.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Gretchibald said:


> JanHank said:
> 
> 
> > I have been out this morning and now I need to make something to eat so will be missing for a while.
> ...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> No way can I take a bike of any sort let alone a dog carrier, I´m already overweight with the little I carry I´m sure.
> I often wonder how much the van actually weighed to start with as Hans took out so much I would have thought it would have been a lot less,
> unless the the scale I went on was wrong @3.4 tons with Mot and me in, no water and not much else either so when I am packed I think it´s well overweight.


An electric bike and a dog buggy will weigh less than Hans did Jan and you manged then. (Sorry) about 30kg tops for the bike and battery. Buggy about as much as a shopping trolley I bet. Think about it. Could be a useful addition. there will only be you, Motley and your bikini and stuff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

patp said:


> *So many of us, Barry, find the place we like to be and keep being drawn back to it. Not to live but just to visit and soak it up.*
> 
> Jan, we found Camping Car Parks (recommended by Jean) to be really good. They were much more reliable for having water etc than aires. An awful lot of the municipal sites are being taken over by them. You have to join for a small fee to cover the card that gives you access through the barrier. Then you just pay for the time you are there when you leave. They vary from quite utilitarian to fabulous so it is a chance you take until you have a list of favourites.
> 
> The French are very tolerant of the odd night spent on a village car park or in a layby too. It makes it very easy to relax when driving somewhere because you can just pull into a village and tuck yourself away for the night.


Yep. I have found that more and more Pat as the years rolled on motorhoming. The joy being we always find new places enroute. You just do. Always good though to return to places you love. Its why I get excited about telling others about them.

This has been a great and very welcome thread Jan. Its just a pity we cant get more people to participate. I would have thought Captain Over @nicholsong would have had some input seeing as he started a thread complaining about none motorhome topics. Where is the old duffer?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’d love participate

But I only remember where I’ve been by the thousands of photographs I occasional troll through 

My trips are not organised, Italy,Spain, France ,Holland, Germany , Croatia, Slovenia etc

I’d be hopeless directing anyone

Venice, you want to do Venice in a MH with a hound from hell?, how about Rome ?

Travel the Camargue , Provence

People on here organise their trips into some order, me I just wander for 8 weeks or so and return home

So I’m really no help to anyone planning a trip

Sandra


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

have updated the Excel spreadsheet with some co ordinates of stopovers. - Still forgot to insert , San Remy de Provence damn.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1A4gbSiIAwrXbc8jdfV478FyI8N4RyCxC/view?usp=sharing

ps .Only suggestions, there are of course nicer campsites etc to stay at but maybe too far out of the way sometimes ? up to you.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

The reason the plan goes to Larrau is because these two nearby attractions are on my bucket list but perhaps a bit too much of a hike for Jan, maybe not.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> An electric bike and a dog buggy will weigh less than Hans did Jan and you manged then. (Sorry) about 30kg tops for the bike and battery. Buggy about as much as a shopping trolley I bet. Think about it. Could be a useful addition. there will only be you, Motley and your bikini and stuff


I would also need a bike rack.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Very rarely do we plan our trips. 
More often or not we exit the port of Calais, look at each other and say ”left, right or ahead". 
Either that or chase the sun.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

fdhadi said:


> Very rarely do we plan our trips.
> More often or not we exit the port of Calais, look at each other and say "left, right or ahead".
> Either that or chase the sun.


Then the Trouble starts, you say left sha says right 😅.
We have always had a goal i.e. Poland, Czechia, Austria or stay in Germany, it's planning the stops on the way we've never planed,
But now there is no we I need to know in advance as looking at a map and driving at the same time don't go.
The sun is always in the same place even though we can't sometimes see it :wink2: I just want it not to be raining.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We don't plan and mostly don't keep much record of where we've been so while I find the thread interesting, I don't have much to contribute.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> The reason the plan goes to Larrau is because these two nearby attractions are on my bucket list but perhaps a bit too much of a hike for Jan, maybe not.


Didn't understand a word :laugh:. Yes if I could walk that is the kind of attraction I like, natural. I have been through something similar somewhere in Bavaria, not as Long as that one though, could have been near Oberamergau. 
Who knows maybe I will be OK for walking next year as things change with me, in September 2020 I walked quite a long way almost every day.
As for walking to shops, the only shops I will need are for food I'm not a window shopper, so stopping places need not be close to villages, anything I need I would stop on route to buy.
I made friends with two young Germans last year when Heike and I were at a remote Stellplatz, they had a car, the water was in the village and we were prepared to take my trolly to collect water when they said they would fetch our water because they had a car ( and caravan) I had an email from them just after Christmas telling me what they were doing and hoped we would meet again this year, so if I meet more people like that young couple who knows what or where I might go, Motley attracts many people :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> We don't plan and mostly don't keep much record of where we've been so while I find the thread interesting, I don't have much to contribute.


I have several little books that I have started as diary's for holidays Alan, they mostly contain the first few days and that's it. My intention was to write down the km. each time we moved, how much diesel and all the other things some people note like GPS etc.
If I remember to use the app I have installed on the phone then hopefully I will have at least the places I stopped on record.

Contributions or not your presence is needed because as I get nearer a bit of guidance may be necessary.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Location History: ON
Manage Settings

Your January visits
6
Cities
8
Places
1 new

Your January activity
In transit
232 km
6 hr

This is what Google will record for you if you allow.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Location History: ON
> Manage Settings
> Your January visits
> 6
> ...


Not much cop then, cities, I don´t visit cities and 6 in a day is a bit over the top innit?
No I like the one Alan G has shown me I like the idea of showing the route on the map and photos to go with each stop.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No soppy that was a whole month. Usually we cover far more visits and kms.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Yep. I have found that more and more Pat as the years rolled on motorhoming. The joy being we always find new places enroute. You just do. Always good though to return to places you love. Its why I get excited about telling others about them.
> 
> This has been a great and very welcome thread Jan. Its just a pity we cant get more people to participate. I would have thought Captain Over @nicholsong would have had some input seeing as he started a thread complaining about none motorhome topics. Where is the old duffer?


Yes where is the Kapitän ? He could very easily add his ideas to this thread, he´s has had a few holidays either in or passing through France.



raynipper said:


> No soppy that was a whole month. Usually we cover far more visits and kms.
> 
> Ray.


Wodaya mean soppy, where´s the pictures and plan, no route where were these 6 cities eh!?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> Chris is always on a mission to "get there" when we go away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm quite the opposite! Of my September trip in Donegal I proudly say 'An American would have done it in half a day - it took me 3 weeks!' 


JanHank said:


> I would like to visit a vineyard, I do like people, animals and scenery.


France Passion would suit you then Jan - lots of vineyards in there, and farms too, some of them very attractive places, some maybe just a yard. You have to remember tho that they are working places so although folk are friendly they maybe wouldn't have time to chat a great deal. But you can find wine/cheese/liqueur/rillette tastings! 


Gretchibald said:


>


This reminds me that I really must get back to France! - I didn't understand enough of what he was saying! 


JanHank said:


> But now there is no we I need to know in advance as looking at a map and driving at the same time don't go.


Travelling on my own, Jan, I realised some things had to go, and others had to be taken on board.

A couple of things I find vital are a good satnav and a decent reversing camera.

Satnav: I currently use both TT 1005 Camper and the Sygic app fot MHs - I think I will probably move entirely to the Sygic app. The satnav gives tremendous confidence - even if you miss a turn it will rejig and get you back on track for your destination. It's an absolute must in my mind.

The reversing camera also acts as a rear mirror when in transit.

And one of the things that I never found time to do en route was detailed planning. So I'd know roughly the direction I wanted to head, would pick a place en route not TOO far ahead - maybe 100 miles or so (if you head for your final destination which is maybe 1000 miles away, then any time you get rerouted or miss a turning it can take a while to rejig itself, especially if you've set for No Motorway).

I'd have a look on the stopping-place apps to see if there's anything takes my fancy en route. If not, I just bowl along, enjoying the scenery till I want to stop for coffee or lunch in a wee village. Then have another look to decide where to go.

Occasionally I have a look at the 'big picture' map.

It's all very free and easy. But I recognise that some people need much more certainty.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Yes where is the Kapitän ? He could very easily add his ideas to this thread, he´s has had a few holidays either in or passing through France.
> Wodaya mean soppy, where´s the pictures and plan, no route where were these 6 cities eh!?


If I had put all the info on this thread it would be pages and pages Jan. That was just a resume of the limited travels this month. You can see all the places in glorious colour and descriptions. Distances and night stops. Our last one in Dec. was almost to Portugal and back covered many pages of info.

I agree with Jean about a sat nav your comfortable with. Both Garmin and TT are usually portable so you can take on your walks as well. Three of mine are lifetime updates and each year get new maps downloaded. As most cars have inbuilt sat navs now the old stick on the windscreen ones are now not so valuable or nickable. But will contain mountains of info like shops, restaurants, café's, police stations, town halls, beauty spots, etc. etc. as well as maps all for peanuts.

Ray.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Trip planning . In earlier years we didn't plan too much , never went as far as 'just get off the ferry and turn left or right' but we passed close by many places we would have liked to have seen as we never knew they were there. eg I have been down the Gorges de Galamus twice but only found out the other day ( from the internet) that half way along there is a set of steps and a path leading down a cliff face to an old 'Hermit's Residence', who knew.
I think it was Aldra who gave some good advice which I agree with , anytime you are in a town/village pick up a few brochures from the tourist office.

Jan is thinking of going in August , the downside being that it is still holiday season so lots of people, campsites and Aires still pretty full so try and get to an Aire by before say 1.00pm. The upside of August is that there are still fetes / festivals on in all regions , so see what's on where you are heading . Another thing to note is the market days in each place, if you're a fan of markets you won't want to miss a good one , if not you will know to avoid it . Also some of the markets take over some 'Camping Car' aires on their days.

The Aire in Cauterets is only a few yards from the village square where things take place , this small fete was on one Sept when we were there-


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I bought a new TT last year, thats something else I need to come to grips with as its nothing like my old TT of Becker.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I would also need a bike rack.


Get one then! Well try an electric bike first. This is maybe something you can investigate this year once its safe to do so. I just think it would be a useful addition for you but you would need to see about the doggy trailer as well I guess. I think the batteries off these bikes can be easily removed to save excess weight on the back of the van. You would still have to be able to haul it up onto the rack of course. I think folding ones are also available though you could store inside or in the garage.

We have folding mountain bikes that go in the luton but they are not electric.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I bought a new TT last year, thats something else I need to come to grips with as its nothing like my old TT of Becker.


There are loads of POI for TomToms from Aires to Sex shops!!  I even have Kebab shops on mine. They are dead handy though for finding stuff like LPG, Supermarkets etc. POI for most of the big supermarkets are available. Im not up to speed on the new tomtoms but its something we can sort out for you at some point.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

barryd said:


> Get one then! Well try an electric bike first. This is maybe something you can investigate this year once its safe to do so. I just think it would be a useful addition for you but you would need to see about the doggy trailer as well I guess. I think the batteries off these bikes can be easily removed to save excess weight on the back of the van. You would still have to be able to haul it up onto the rack of course. I think folding ones are also available though you could store inside or in the garage.
> 
> We have folding mountain bikes that go in the luton but they are not electric.


Get it bought !

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/folding-electric-bike/1395835981


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> I think folding ones are also available though you could store inside or in the garage.
> 
> We have folding mountain bikes that go in the luton but they are not electric.


I don´t have a garage or a Luton dearest :frown2:

A bike is the last thing I will worry about, Motley is not likely to peg out for years yet, he has the energy of a two year old, it would be different of I was alone.
If I found a place I really liked and wanted to stay for a week I would see about hiring a car, but normally 2-3-4 days in one spot is enough.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> Get it bought !
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/folding-electric-bike/1395835981


One like that with the old trade bike baskets at the front would be big enough to put Motley in.
I rode one of these when I was Mr. Turners best boy, delivering groceries after school.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

JanHank said:


> One like that with the old trade bike baskets at the front would be big enough to put Motley in.
> I rode one of these when I was Mr. Turners best boy, delivering groceries after school.


Or this one ha ha.





P.S. This is another nice aire to stop at, free , by a supermarket, outdoor washing machines, lake and medieval village


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

barryd said:


> JanHank said:
> 
> 
> > I would also need a bike rack.
> ...


I've a folding electric bike that goes in the garage and I really wouldn't want to be lifting it any higher than that so I couldn't recommend getting a bike rack Jan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> I've a folding electric bike that goes in the garage and I really wouldn't want to be lifting it any higher than that so I couldn't recommend getting a bike rack Jan.


But then there is this. Looks a bit of a faff but pretty good.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You must stop thinking about a bike for me, it’s a 3.5 ton van already weighed 3.4 with just Motley and me in it no water not a full tank of diesel either and not a lot of food in there, empty fridge. It was weighed just after I got it back from the garage when I was at Heikes so next to no clothes in there either as everything was at her house.
The only way I could carry a bike is to pull a trailer and you can forget that one.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Hanging a couple of old mountain bikes from the back of the van might have been a calculated risk but with modern bikes costing hundreds if not thousands , mmmm.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

JanHank said:


> You must stop thinking about a bike for me, it's a 3.5 ton van already weighed 3.4 with just Motley and me in it no water not a full tank of diesel either and not a lot of food in there, empty fridge. It was weighed just after I got it back from the garage when I was at Heikes so next to no clothes in there either as everything was at her house.
> The only way I could carry a bike is to pull a trailer and you can forget that one.


I'm afraid inadequate payload is a well known fact for your Navajo, plenty of related posts on here and other sites going back years, however you are not alone , it's also well documented that about 80% of motorhomes are overloaded at some point. What to do ? Well apart from changing the van or upgrading the payload , touch wood and cross your fingers with the rest.

ps Don't know about Germany but in the Uk having the MH replated to a higher gross vehicle weight to give a little more payload, is just a paper and money excercise.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> I'm afraid inadequate payload is a well known fact for your Navajo, plenty of related posts on here and other sites going back years, however you are not alone , it's also well documented that about 80% of motorhomes are overloaded at some point. What to do ? Well apart from changing the van or upgrading the payload , touch wood and cross your fingers with the rest.
> 
> ps Don't know about Germany but in the Uk having the MH replated to a higher gross vehicle weight to give a little more payload, is just a paper and money excercise.


Yes I know Alan and we have always looked at not using motorways too often hopefully we wouldn't be stopped.
It can be upgraded to I think it's 3850, but that's when other restrictions come in, some roads or bridges are for up to 3.5 tons which means a detour for miles. Travelling as light as possible is all I can do and as you say keep the fingers crossed or as they say here, hold thumb/Daumen halten. 🤞 ✊


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Also a problem when applying for over 70 licence in Britain if over 350 Jan 

Don’t know about Germany 

Nearly every van we see in Europe looks to be overloaded judging back the back axle and no one seems to care

To upgrade ours required new wider, heavy duty tyres and back air suspension, 

The air suspension is fantastic wether or not you wish to increase the payload 

But we are fed up with jumping through hoops to get the licence every three years 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My present licence runs until 2033 as mine was issued before 2013 so don´t think I will need to renew it as I don´t think I will be around, or at least not driving @ 88 years old.

The Driving licence card is valid for 15 years, and is replaced with a new card when it expires. 
_Before 19 January 2013, the driving licence card was valid without time limit. There is a decision that cards issued before that date expire on 19 January 2033._

Don´t ask me why the 19th of Jan, 2033.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Gretchibald said:


> Don't know about Germany but in the Uk having the MH replated to a higher gross vehicle weight to give a little more payload, is just a paper and money excercise.


Don't know about Germany but if Jan hasn't maintained her grandfather rights to drive over 3.5T - and she would have had no need to - then it would also involve some HGV training n test.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oops sorry, that was supposedly sent about a couple of hours ago but only just gone n I see the topic was already raised.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

These arrived today, Jayne got them online from leisureshop direct . Probably works out a bit more expensive but might be handier, we'll see.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm keeping a few. Dunno why. Just in case I guess.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> These arrived today, Jayne got them online from leisureshop direct . Probably works out a bit more expensive but might be handier, we'll see.


 Been using those for a few years now Alan, safer to carry than liquid.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

JanHank said:


> Been using those for a few years now Alan, safer to carry than liquid.


Only just discovered them - what else am I missing?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

A sog!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> Only just discovered them - what else am I missing?


Not as many things as I am I bet :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> These arrived today, Jayne got them online from leisureshop direct . Probably works out a bit more expensive but might be handier, we'll see.


If you were really observant you would have noticed I had a tub in the bathroom area. :laugh:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

JanHank said:


> If you were really observant you would have noticed I had a tub in the bathroom area. :laugh:


Je ne suis pas l'inspecteur Cluseau

Trying to think of a good tip but nothing great comes to mind, maybe good quality paper plates . ie Put absolutely no food wastes down the sink , if washing real plates, saucepans cutlery etc , wipe clean first with detergent wipes, but I'm guessing I am preaching to the converted here.

... maybe the little solar powered movement detect light that I hang from the awning , gives us light as we approach the door in the dark but would also highlight intruder approach.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Gretchibald said:


> These arrived today, Jayne got them online from leisureshop direct . Probably works out a bit more expensive but might be handier, we'll see.


They have these in green too, suppose they match the liquid with the green suitable for septic tanks, the blue not


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

kabundi said:


> They have these in green too, suppose they match the liquid with the green suitable for septic tanks, the blue not


I don´t know what the difference is between blue and green.

https://www.fritz-berger.de/artikel...atz-7193?varid=9492&partnerid=46A&xtor=SEC-57[520_Smart_Shopping_DE_CSS_nieder_preisig]-GOO-[neue_Anzeigengruppe]-*-S-[128940]&gclid=Cj0KCQiAmfmABhCHARIsACwPRAB6gMq0OEr73PDNriwohsV2i2Zw54N4DAf092vSZh1001ydJZzmZlQaAnwzEALw_wcB

https://www.just4camper.de/zubehor-...UZBsq9MrWkMnw9bZNG2cOJ9jenoNYlhsaAp96EALw_wcB*


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have travelled extensively

Just not organised

We been so many places and probably could advise 

But I never feel organised enough to advise unless on a particular place that you would want to go

We spent 8 weeks in Croatia , some time Slovenia, but we never chronicled it

Explored Venice and Rome and Italy as far as Pompeii 

Along time in provence, loved the camargue ,the alps 

Travelled the Rhine and the Rhone and more in Germany

Twice into Holland

Spain down the Mediterranean coast 

Through Austria 

We remember but have never logged our journeys so they are not really of any use to other travellers

Sandra


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

JanHank said:


> I don´t know what the difference is between blue and green.
> 
> https://www.fritz-berger.de/artikel...atz-7193?varid=9492&partnerid=46A&xtor=SEC-57[520_Smart_Shopping_DE_CSS_nieder_preisig]-GOO-[neue_Anzeigengruppe]-*-S-[128940]&gclid=Cj0KCQiAmfmABhCHARIsACwPRAB6gMq0OEr73PDNriwohsV2i2Zw54N4DAf092vSZh1001ydJZzmZlQaAnwzEALw_wcB
> 
> https://www.just4camper.de/zubehor-...UZBsq9MrWkMnw9bZNG2cOJ9jenoNYlhsaAp96EALw_wcB*


*

Is says 'septic tank safe' on the green container.*


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh yes, I didn´t notice that on the side. Not a defective after all :laugh:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

aldra said:


> We have travelled extensively
> 
> Just not organised
> 
> ...


A pity for us , but maybe you could share a few impersonal photos of places.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So, Jan. Have you thought about any key places from any of the places mentioned or ones you have thought of yourself you want to visit on this adventure yet apart from the Alsace and Raynipper!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gretchibald said:


> A pity for us , but maybe you could share a few impersonal photos of places.


I tend to do that when I'm travelling by keeping in touch with MHF and posting pictures of where we are

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> So, Jan. Have you thought about any key places from any of the places mentioned or ones you have thought of yourself you want to visit on this adventure yet apart from the Alsace and Raynipper!


I have started a folder with maps and other information in, it all takes time. What is the countryside like across to Ray? I may do that as quickly as I can
and then the rest at a slower pace. I did think about following Alan G´s route to Spain because I hope to see the other Alan and then Bilbaoman (I don´t know his proper name) said his west side is also a pretty area to visit so maybe from Ray to the west then over to the east and back on Alan G´s route.
I would also like to bump into Alan Gretchi & Jayne and of course anyone else who maybe in the area I´m in.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

barryd said:


> So, Jan. Have you thought about any key places from any of the places mentioned or ones you have thought of yourself you want to visit on this adventure yet apart from the Alsace and Raynipper!


What about showcasing some of the 'must see' places from personal experience . From towns and cities to waterfalls and mountains , something for all tastes. Not only Jan , but others,(inc. myself ) might benefit.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I have started a folder with maps and other information in, it all takes time. What is the countryside like across to Ray? I may do that as quickly as I can
> and then the rest at a slower pace. I did think about following Alan G´s route to Spain because I hope to see the other Alan and then Bilbaoman (I don´t know his proper name) said his west side is also a pretty area to visit so maybe from Ray to the west then over to the east and back on Alan G´s route.
> I would also like to bump into Alan Gretchi & Jayne and of course anyone else who maybe in the area I´m in.


Our area is primarily known and visited because of the D-Day landings. But all down from Arras & Amiens north of Paris there are lots of WW1 memorials, museums and sights before you get to Rouen and WW2. So Normandy does have some spectacular coastlines but it's the wartime events that dominate.
Our little backwater is just opposite Jersey. Lovely beaches and little else. But then heading south towards everyone else Jan, you can encompass Granville on the coast before heading Mont St Michael and the delights of Brittany.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Our area is primarily known and visited because of the D-Day landings. But all down from Arras & Amiens north of Paris there are lots of WW1 memorials, museums and sights before you get to Rouen and WW2. So Normandy does have some spectacular coastlines but it's the wartime events that dominate.
> Our little backwater is just opposite Jersey. Lovely beaches and little else. But then heading south towards everyone else Jan, you can encompass Granville on the coast before heading Mont St Michael and the delights of Brittany.
> 
> Ray.


No interest in the war museums or graves Ray, that would have interested Hans, but not me, I´m only coming to see you.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> What about showcasing some of the 'must see' places from personal experience . From towns and cities to waterfalls and mountains , something for all tastes. Not only Jan , but others,(inc. myself ) might benefit.


Thats a good idea. It now looks as if Jan is talking about heading west first to see Ray and then drop down south after that. It would seem logical to me for Jan to maybe include Brittany before turning south. I think I would be tempted to get a bit of a wiggle on from Luxembourg to Normandy though. I dont remember anything over exciting between the two. Will have a look at the map. She could head south from there to maybe the Dordogne then the Pyrenees and into north western Spain from there. She could then cut up back through the Pyrenees and head across southern inland France to Provence as far as the Verdon Gorges before heading up on your route.

I still think thats a hell of a lot for three months and as I keep saying I would do it earlier than August. To be honest if it were me, I would miss out Spain this time.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

JanHank said:


> My present licence runs until 2033 as mine was issued before 2013 so don´t think I will need to renew it as I don´t think I will be around, or at least not driving @ 88 years old.
> 
> The Driving licence card is valid for 15 years, and is replaced with a new card when it expires.
> _Before 19 January 2013, the driving licence card was valid without time limit. There is a decision that cards issued before that date expire on 19 January 2033._
> ...


Have a look at your current licence and see which groups you are entitled to drive, if a vehicle is over 3500Kgs. you need a C1 or above to be legal, your normal licence (up to 3500Kgs.) will be one of the B group.

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

eurajohn said:


> Have a look at your current licence and see which groups you are entitled to drive, if a vehicle is over 3500Kgs. you need a C1 or above to be legal, your normal licence (up to 3500Kgs.) will be one of the B group.
> 
> .


Here we are 1978 because that was when my last licence in the UK was issued for change of name.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think I am right as regards Luxembourg to Normandy. The only real place you might find interesting is the Champagne region if you are into champagne of course. If I were you if you get spit out at Luxembourg I would maybe do it in one or two hops to Normandy. Maybe stop around the Reims area and do a champagne tour if that appeals to you (We never bothered) then get a move on across to Normandy.

I forgot that I wrote a post about Normandy and the Cherbourg peninsula at the end of our 2011 Trip which ended there. We have been back since but you might like it. Its often overlooked. I wrote a bit about it in this thread.

Sadly the photos are now gone. https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/130-france-touring/91607-s-all-over.html

As for showcasing stuff well its probably worth you having a read through my old blog. Again, sadly some of the photos are now missing

Hank the tank adventures 

All of them will have bits in that will cover where you are going. Might take you the rest of the year to read it all of course. Ill see if I can come up with some must sees.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Here is a little vague tour around Brittany from Rays place in Normandy. Roughly 500-600 miles. So if you reckon on a week in Normandy, I would say three weeks to get round Brittany. Then you still have to get down south, do some of the west coast and Pyrenees and then back across southern France and up the eastern side. You also want to think about weather coming back up the east side. Leave it too late and it might not be so nice.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Here is a little vague tour around Brittany from Rays place in Normandy. Roughly 500-600 miles. So if you reckon on a week in Normandy, I would say three weeks to get round Brittany. Then you still have to get down south, do some of the west coast and Pyrenees and then back across southern France and up the eastern side. You also want to think about weather coming back up the east side. Leave it too late and it might not be so nice.


Not interested in the coast Barry, the sea I can go to any time, it´s proper scenery I like, flat or mountains to look at and occasionally climb, in the van, not on foot. Alan E. is in NE Spain must go there.

I´ve just spent over an hour trying to download something onto the TomTom then I find it was easy on the email they sent :frown2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I would like to stop at 1 vineyard for the experience, but if the champagne area is nothing but vines then that wouldn't be for me, we passed through an area of vines on the way to somewhere once and found it extremely boring the only thing worse than that is fields and fields of maize.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

JanHank said:


> I would like to stop at 1 vineyard for the experience, but if the champagne area is nothing but vines then that wouldn't be for me, we passed through an area of vines on the way to somewhere once and found it extremely boring the only thing worse than that is fields and fields of maize.


Don't venture into the Mayenne region (also much of Lower Normandy and Brittany) in the summer then if you don't like Maïs, the only alternative will be cows or sunflower.

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

eurajohn said:


> Don't venture into the Mayenne region (also much of Lower Normandy and Brittany) in the summer then if you don't like Maïs, the only alternative will be cows or sunflower.
> 
> .


Maize should be grown well away from roads (wild pigs and deer like it and can run out when least expected causing an accident) and houses in my opinion, I am expecting to have maize in the field behind me this year as nothing has been planted yet and that´s where they spread the cow dung last year. It blocks my view of the hills in the distance.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

JanHank said:


> Here we are 1978 because that was when my last licence in the UK was issued for change of name.


I'm not familiar with the German version of licence but the overall is same as French, however the column 12 has a number in it and would guess that it relates to a date or time the validity of that entitlement refers to.
In France after age of 70 that is for two years and requires medicals and resubmission to retain, I had a search and could only find the following specifically relevant from a German source.

_ "Class C1 is generally valid until the holder is 50. Afterwards, it is only renewed for another 5 years after a positive health examination and vision test have been submitted).
_

Although not relevant for your current van, it might be worth checking if your C1 entitlement is still valid.

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Number 12 is the number off my paper licence in the UK. 

I´m OK until 2033 don´t fret.:grin2:

I have a copy of my paper licence and the number is on the front. When we changed to German licences we were told that they were life long, it was only recently that was changed for all prior to 2013 to be renewed 2033.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Camping in a vineyard can be a very relaxing experience Jan

Quiet and peaceful with walking for the dog which is not always the case on aires 

One problem of travelling in unknown areas with a dog can be areas to walk, campsites are not always an easy option either, dog walks can be suitable only for lap dogs to do their doings , or along muddy, ****ty ( literally) paths 

Often we have gone to campsites with a lake as shadow loves to swim only to find dogs are not allowed near the lake, but that wasn’t obvious before we arrived

Stops on route are not always easy with a large van to park up either, especially in unknown areas 

We normally manage to get by, but it’s worth keeping in mind not all camping spots are suitable for dogs especially when on route from A to B

Vine yards you are sure have space to walk the hound, peace and quiet, which can be an oasis when touring 
In unknown areas 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Not interested in the coast Barry, the sea I can go to any time, it´s proper scenery I like, flat or mountains to look at and occasionally climb, in the van, not on foot. Alan E. is in NE Spain must go there.
> 
> I´ve just spent over an hour trying to download something onto the TomTom then I find it was easy on the email they sent :frown2:


In that case you can miss out Brittany then which is a shame as its stunning. You could head from Normandy down to the Lot and Dordogne and then head into the Pyrenees National park. From there you could head in to NE Spain and then come back up into France and inland and then east to Provence before coming back up on Alans route.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This is getting so confusing, I must get a full size map of France to spread on the table then maybe I will be able to follow you better.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Google maps. I have loads of paper maps of Europe and the States and haven't opened one in 15 years. If you get here you can have em Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Google maps. I have loads of paper maps of Europe and the States and haven't opened one in 15 years. If you get here you can have em Jan.
> 
> Ray.


Google maps are on the computer, I want a paper one NOW.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not all coasts are equal Jan

Some are just magnificent and not to be missed

The Adriatic Sea is beyond beautiful and you can travel along side it for miles down the Adriatic coast in Croatia

Not that you are going to Croatia but you just might in the future 

The coast of Brittany is also fantastic and you are almost there anyway, Rays home puts you in the area

Although the sea is beautiful wherever it is, the coastline adds a dimension and you are not in a hurry, you are on an adventure girl 

You won’t see much of France or even Spain on this trip, it will be a taster for future journeys 

Areas will capture you and you can return

I remember years ago we rushed from country to country anxious to see everything and really saw nothing 

This trip you are looking forward to meeting people, but stop a while to let areas sink into your memory

Areas you will want to return to, to explore in greater detail because a glimpse captured your heart

The lavender in provence , the horses and birds in the camargue, the flat salt lands that go on for ever

The markets, old towns, the people, the mountains , the cheese the food

All for you to explore on your next trip

Have a fabulous holiday Jan

Sandra


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Jan, it will be easier to suggest places once we know what your general plan is . As regards Normandy and Brittany , it's generally the 'War' sites or the coastal towns that are the main attractions, both of which you say are of no or little interest. However some are , in my opinion well worth a walk around and since you are going all that way across to see Ray , and have to stop off somewhere, St Malo or Mont St Michel or Dinan and Dol de Bretagne are sort of main attractions ( all on Youtube) . Can recommend Dinan, the aire there is below a big fly over bridge , do not park on the x painted on the ground , that's where suicide jumpers land - it was when we were there ha ha . (48.45461, -2.03901) Loved the Crozon peninsula in Brittany , all coastal cliffs scenery but maybe a bit far off route for you. . I have went on down the coast South from there , it was ok and I can recommend some stops , but since you don't like the coast I'd give it a miss. The scenery in Brittany and Normandy is really the towns and villages. 
Think Barry is right ie head a bit inland and take in the Dordogne , we can all recommend places there I'm sure. On the map you will notice that the Loire river goes all the way from say Nantes , East to Orleans and then South to Clermont Ferrand direction, as you have to cross it somewhere you may as well take in a couple of the famous Chateau's on the river. All have motorhome parking nearby , Chambord is probably the biggest and best and has it's own Aire , secure and a short walk to the Chateau.( 
47.619139, 1.511236)
My tip would be , when planning a stopover , look for somewhere with a river or lake , usually they are the best ones . Same for the routes , stay off motorways, if there is a decent river going your way , follow it. 

ps You probably know , but just 'copy' and 'paste' the above co ordinates into the Google earth search and it will take you straight there.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

47.619139, 1.511236. Looks good Alan, plenty of trees for Motley to mark :grin2:

There will be plenty of time for me to look at everything before I go I´m sure it won´t be until next year although I may just get a trip into France with Heike this year for a couple of weeks if we have our jabs, who knows.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Even if you dont do The Brittany circular you should do some of the places mentioned above. Dinan as mentioned is inland in Brittany and a lovely spot. There are some nice inland places and villages in Brittany and of course Normandy. If you do get a short trip with Heike this year maybe you should head for the Swiss and Austrian Alps. Get a taster for some of the mountain scenery and roads. I Can guide you to loads of great places there. Fantastic. I would go in ACSI season though. June, early July or September. The Austrian lakes around Salzburg are just amazing.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes I know you are not maybe going until 2022 , but worth maybe make a note to check that dogs are allowed in the places you intend to visit/stay. In Chambord they are not allowed in the chateau obviously but are allowed in the gardens and surrounding parklands but must be on a lead as there are deer and livestock there.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I understand, but I wouldn’t consider dragging him around inside buildings, not that I would particularly want to go in them either :laugh:

France is obviously a lovely country as everyone of you that’s been there seems crazy about it,


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If you're at all interested in history or craftsmanship the Château de Guédelon is a must (47.581145,3.155680) is a must (tho I don't know if you can take your dog in). It's a new-build, still in progress I believe after about 25yrs) of a mediaeval castle using only methods available then (apart from necessary safety precaulike stonemasons wearing goggles, ropes for heavy lifting being stress-tested prior to use using modern methods).

Surrounding the castle is the village that sprung up organically as required as the works proceeded - blacksmiths to make all the tools, carpenters to hew n shape all the beams n furniture etc. 

I found it absolutely fascinating.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Jan- There are plenty of sites to help you find somewhere to stopover I find this one indispensable . Do some tests with it at home and I think you will agree .https://www.searchforsites.co.uk/marker.php?id=7275


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have that one thank you Alan and park4night, Camper stop and a 2016 Bord Atlas.
I think you need internet for all except of course the book. In the Harz last year we only used the Lie book as Heike called it, because there was no internet that we could pick up.

I do need to get my head round all these thing though.

Unless I happen to be in that area Jean I won’t go out of my way to see it or anything else I don’t think, who knows.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bit More bed time reading for you Jan. Two guides I put together.

Pyrenees guide

Some great stop overs in that guide. Many of which will be good for you and little Motley to take in the splendid scenery.

And Motorhoming for boaters

Dont be put off by the title of the second one. Its useful for anyone who likes to park up by the water (Lakes, Rivers, canals etc)

Page 2 Northern France, Lac de Der might be a good stop over for you on the way to Normandy. There are three Aires around the lake. Its very flat though. A lot of people go there to cycle around the lake on the 24km cycle track which of course you can walk the dog on.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't think Jan is doing the sights Baz just dropping into all us irresistible members for a cuppa.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It has just started to snow and settle, forecast says for the day so today is a good day to study all this information all you good people are giving me. I must get a new computer chair, I’m getting back ache spending so much time at the desk.

I hope you’re also finding some happy memories thinking of all this information you’re giving me.
My thanks to you all.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Don't think Jan is doing the sights Baz just dropping into all us irresistible members for a cuppa.
> 
> Ray.


Its a long way to go just for a Cuppa with you Ray! You may as well stick her on the Normandie Express Hydrofoil from Cherbourg and she can come up here to North Yorkshire for another one. Except we dont drink tea here so it will have to be Scotch, Red Wine or Cava.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I brought in the Bord Atlas for France, I thought maybe some of the places you are mentioning might be in there, I don´t see too many free places, some costing 20€ and this is in 2016.
The book was freezing cold so had to leave it in the workshop until it warmed up a bit because if I had brought it straight in it would have soon been wet with condensation.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Bit More bed time reading for you Jan. Two guides I put together.


The Pyrenees looks like a nice place :grin2:

The dog could do with a good grooming.

I've just looked at the pictures so far.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

JanHank said:


> The Pyrenees looks like a nice place :grin2:


Nice! Nice ! multiply that by 10.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> Nice! Nice ! multiply that by 10.


I must go there, it all looks just what I need.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Update on Barry's great Pyrenean guide. The unofficial aire at Lac Payolle is probably not available. Tried it in 2019 but they had put a row of boulders across the entrance.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Update on Barry's great Pyrenean guide. The unofficial aire at Lac Payolle is probably not available. Tried it in 2019 but they had put a row of boulders across the entrance.


I found it on Camper Contact but not sure if its the same place. There were several areas you could park up all around that area when we were last there. Vans everywhere. There does appear to be some comments from 2020 so maybe its open again. I think there are a couple of sites in that area if not. I would be surprised if its all been closed off though.

https://www.campercontact.com/en/france/occitanie/campan/18904/station-touristique-de-payolle


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I brought in the Bord Atlas for France, I thought maybe some of the places you are mentioning might be in there, I don´t see too many free places, some costing 20€ and this is in 2016.
> The book was freezing cold so had to leave it in the workshop until it warmed up a bit because if I had brought it straight in it would have soon been wet with condensation.


There are thousands of free places Jan. I dont know how good the Bord Atlas for France is but two of the best sites I have used are this one

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/accueil.php

and

https://www.campercontact.com/en/france/hautes-pyrenees

Both take a bit of time to get your head around but both have user comments. Camping car infos is in French but Google Chrome will translate it.

There is also if you prefer the all the Aires book. https://www.vicarious-shop.com/products/all-the-aires-france-north-and-south-3-together

We have the second edition I think but in recent trips I hardly used it as the online stuff is more up to date. Michelle likes to read them though as we pass through towns and villages.

You can pay for and download the offline map from CC Infos but I think its PC only or it was. The online store page is not loading for some reason at the moment. I ended up with the offline map and all the same POI from there on both the offline map, Autoroute and my TomTom Sat nav. With a combination of those and maybe the book you cant go wrong.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> There are thousands of free places Jan. I dont know how good the Bord Atlas for France is but two of the best sites I have used are this one
> 
> http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/accueil.php
> 
> ...


Cor blimey mate, 2 things at a time will be enough :laugh:

I will make a list of them and add to my France folder.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Cor blimey mate, 2 things at a time will be enough :laugh:
> 
> I will make a list of them and add to my France folder.


Information overload?  Dont worry about all that stuff. It can be sorted later. Just think where you want to go. You clearly like the idea of the Pyrenees so that guide will be useful for the best bits and I think the coordinates of all the stop overs are in it but nearer the time it will be best to check which ones are still valid or indeed any new ones. Thats detail though and we dont need that right now.

Its roughly 600 miles from Rays place to the Haute Pyrenees so I would factor in the Dordogne and Lot on the way down for a couple of weeks at least. Penquin and Sal are down that way remember also if you fancy another visit. Then its not to long a hop to the mountains. You will want to take your time there. Loads of open spaces for you and Motley. As you dont seem that interested in the coast, I would just do a couple of hops down from Rays to the Dordogne.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Information overload?  Dont worry about all that stuff. It can be sorted later. Just think where you want to go. You clearly like the idea of the Pyrenees so that guide will be useful for the best bits and I think the coordinates of all the stop overs are in it but nearer the time it will be best to check which ones are still valid or indeed any new ones. Thats detail though and we dont need that right now.
> 
> Its roughly 600 miles from Rays place to the Haute Pyrenees so I would factor in the Dordogne and Lot on the way down for a couple of weeks at least. Penquin and Sal are down that way remember also if you fancy another visit. Then its not to long a hop to the mountains. You will want to take your time there. Loads of open spaces for you and Motley. As you dont seem that interested in the coast, I would just do a couple of hops down from Rays to the Dordogne.


I sent Heike the Pyrenees link on an email this afternoon, she and Jürgen looked at it and I must just show you the answer she sent me back, I hadn´t said anything.

Oh Dear, how wonderful pictures from Barrys journey!!!

Can we go next year to Loudenvielle + Lake, Lac de Gaube, Col des Tenges, Troumouse ………. Please!!!! ))

Jürgen says, why don't you take 4 weeks unpaid vacation! That is the chance you can stay together for a longer time. 
Who knows how long Mum can drive the Navajo.
He is right! Next when my boss is in a good mood, will ask him. ;-)

That will be great great!!!! 


Mum is me of course.

So plans may be changed somewhat.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Oooooh that's great . I could put up some photos/videos of that area but it would only spoil the lovely surprise .


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> Oooooh that's great . I could put up some photos/videos of that area but it would only spoil the lovely surprise .


I don't think it would spoil anything Alan, by the 
time we get there I at least will probably forget what your videos looked like.👵

There is nothing like the real thing, even when I look at some of our old photos I think, it really was better than that.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I sent Heike the Pyrenees link on an email this afternoon, she and Jürgen looked at it and I must just show you the answer she sent me back, I hadn´t said anything.
> 
> Oh Dear, how wonderful pictures from Barrys journey!!!
> 
> ...


LOL! Send her this link then to some videos I shot from the bike. A fair few are from the Pyrenees and other parts of France you might like. Ignore the dodgy music.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_Xr4GPzzQq_CQtI9QsWn9KJrp9mMBS9G

Lac de Gaube is stunning. You can stay on the Aire at Cauterets that Alan mentioned (actually there is more than one) and drive up to Pont D'Espagne. You have to pay to park and go through the visitor centre but there are some lovely walks up there and its stunning. The hike up to Lac de Gaube is tough but there is a cable car also. Still a bit of walking involved but I think you would manage it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Some beautiful photos n footage there Barry!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Such a pity you didn’t leave the natural sound of the water falls, I think I would have preferred the sound of your Scooter than the plonking, I turned the sound off. Lovely scenery.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Was that you on the hang glider Alan :grin2:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh yeah ! ha ha . Strangely many years ago around 1980 ,I was deciding on a new hobby and it was going to be buy a boat or a hang glider. After watching a TV programme where a novice's hang glider just 'folded' about 50ft from the ground and he came crashing down onto some rocks , I bought a cabin cruiser.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Gretchibald said:


> Oh yeah ! ha ha . Strangely many years ago around 1980 ,I was deciding on a new hobby and it was going to be buy a boat or a hang glider. After watching a TV programme where a novice's hang glider just 'folded' about 50ft from the ground and he came crashing down onto some rocks , I bought a cabin cruiser.


Around about the same time I was at a car auction (always buy my cars at auction) and a microlite came through the ring complete with trailer. It was in the days when you didn't need any documentation or licence. I bid up to 350 and nearly got it. I wonder what my life would have been like if I won.:smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Seems a common idea for many. In the late 70's we lost some money to a English crook in Spain and swore no more foreign properties. So we looked at buying a sizable boat to just poodle round to the Med for our summer holidays. Easy to buy but horrendous to fuel! Thats when we bought our first motorhome a 26ft American RV. The rest is history.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have found `French with Michel Thomas´ on YouTube, so I will be having a go at that, so far he says lots of English words come from the French, just pronounced differently, I hope I don´t get the 3 languages muddled up because that goes for the German language as well. :grin2:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Actually when I see them doing it from all the mountains in France i wish I'd bought the hang glider. It looks like an old mans sport to me now , a little run , take off and just glide down . Probably not that easy . I'm sure there are a few on here who do it. Actually I met a fellow motorhomer from Newtownards in Plaine Joux ( above the Chamonix valley) who came up from the valley to the Aire by bus to hang glide down, at that time he didn't know there was an Aire in Plaine Joux.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I used to go up in a microlite every time we did something to our plot and take pics. Haven't been up for maybe 6 years now as we haven't drastically added to or alters chez nous.

Ray.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Envious . I have another motorhome friend , in his late 70's and pretty inactive , one day it just came up that he is an ex paratrooper and expert balloonist- you just never know. 
I feel I have missed out on all that growing up and working hard in N Ireland , I often tell people how lucky it seems those young people in the rural and mountainous area of France are for sporty things.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> If you're at all interested in history or craftsmanship the Château de Guédelon is a must (47.581145,3.155680) is a must (tho I don't know if you can take your dog in). It's a new-build, still in progress I believe after about 25yrs) of a mediaeval castle using only methods available then (apart from necessary safety precaulike stonemasons wearing goggles, ropes for heavy lifting being stress-tested prior to use using modern methods).
> 
> Surrounding the castle is the village that sprung up organically as required as the works proceeded - blacksmiths to make all the tools, carpenters to hew n shape all the beams n furniture etc.
> 
> I found it absolutely fascinating.


That sounds amazing Jean. Must put it on my "must see" places. Not very good with co ordinates though - have you got a postcode?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> That sounds amazing Jean. Must put it on my "must see" places. Not very good with co ordinates though - have you got a postcode?


You need to get to know co--ordinances Pat, they take you. right to the spot.

Do you have a TomTom or some other SatNav? It´s easy to use them on there.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sigh, yes we have one and yes we have tried and failed numerous times. I am pinning my hopes on WhatThreeWords


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We love to visit Churches and chateaus in Europe 

But have realised watching some programmes on Tv in Britain how much we have missed in our own country 

It’s time we put that right, and this next year if we can travel we will 

Fabulous pub meals, pubs we can spend the night, language we understand, cheese and wineries, even lavender farms, mountains and valleys 

Lakes, canals, rivers, beautiful houses and gardens

Even the weather could be set to improve

If not a pub fire,a magnificent waterfall, a CL in a beautiful setting 

Britain here we come

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I had a little plan, a few years ago, to visit every county in the uk. I started by trying to visit all the CL's in Norfolk. It all ground to a halt when we found a lovely one in a small boatyard with beautiful walks along river banks to a lovely pub beloved by the locals and we just kept returning.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

JanHank said:


> I have found `French with Michel Thomas´ on YouTube, so I will be having a go at that, so far he says lots of English words come from the French, just pronounced differently, I hope I don´t get the 3 languages muddled up because that goes for the German language as well. :grin2:


Message from Jayne- She recommends an 'App' called 'Duolingo ' , uses it faithfully daily and says it's enjoyable and addictive. Has 3 million users so can't be bad.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> Message from Jayne- She recommends an 'App' called 'Duolingo ' , uses it faithfully daily and says it's enjoyable and addictive. Has 3 million users so can't be bad.


I got fed up with that for learning German as I did Babbel another language course (You pay for that one)

Thanks Alan, I´ll try Michel Thomas first, that was how I learn German to start with, but he only gives you a good start, it´s up to you when you have finished the course to carry on learning through conversation and listening. I don´t intend becoming fluent with French, just enough to get by.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Gretchibald said:


> JanHank said:
> 
> 
> > I have found `French with Michel Thomas´ on YouTube, so I will be having a go at that, so far he says lots of English words come from the French, just pronounced differently, I hope I don´t get the 3 languages muddled up because that goes for the German language as well. /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
> ...


Yeah I think that's the one Alan erneboy mentioned elsewhere, I've downloaded it for Spanish.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

patp said:


> That sounds amazing Jean. Must put it on my "must see" places. Not very good with co ordinates though - have you got a postcode?


Postcodes are no good in France and not sure if What3words will be either on a sat nav. If you have a TomTom it should do Lat and Long although TomTom dropped it on some basic models years ago for a short time. Best to set them in the settings to decimal but I think TomTom do both. On mine from memory you tap the screen, Navigate to, then keep going through the screens until you get lat and long. Not used it for ages but its dead straight forward.

maybe let us know what model it is and someone might be able to help.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Paste the co-ords into google Jan and go to maps to get a view of the place.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

French post code can cover a whole town or six villages. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

From memory there were always too many numbers of any given coordinate to fit into the sat nav. No matter which ones we left off we could never get the sat nav to work from it. We now have a fixed sat nav in the truck so not worth botherin any more. We can, of course, put a town or village into it and go from there.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our expensive VW installed Sat Nav will take us right to the door of any address of business but will not accept Lat & Long coords. The Garmin and TT will.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah, perhaps that is what was wrong. We had a Garmin in the Hymer and could never get it to accept co ordinates. It nearly went out the window several times!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Paste the co-ords into google Jan and go to maps to get a view of the place.
> 
> Terry


Yes I do that Terry :laugh: It's Patp that has trouble with co-ords I even saw where Alan lives in Spain. :laugh:



raynipper said:


> French post code can cover a whole town or six villages.
> Ray.


 Same here Ray, a postcode covers a huge area.



patp said:


> From memory there were always too many numbers of any given coordinate to fit into the sat nav. No matter which ones we left off we could never get the sat nav to work from it. We now have a fixed sat nav in the truck so not worth botherin any more. We can, of course, put a town or village into it and go from there.


You are definitely doing something wrong Pat, may be putting a space when there shouldn't be any. I'm sure your on board satnav will also have co-odds as well, that's the first idea of a Satnav surely, the forces used them years ago didn't they ?

http://ceur-ws.org/Vol-1401/paper-02.pdf

That's quite an interesting subject to look into this was the first thing that came up.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Decimal coordinates are always easier to deal with IMO. You dont even have to put in the long string of numbers often provided either. For example if you put in 42.939 0.291 into Google maps it will pretty much get you to that aire we discussed about Lac de Payolle in the Pyrenees, the last 3 digits are missing but it dont make that much difference, maybe a few metres

The full detail is here. much easier dealing with decimal coordinates than degrees and minutes.

Latitude (North) 42.939469 ° Decimal or 42 ° 56 '22' Longitude (East) 0.291367 Decimal ° or
0 ° 17 '28'


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> From memory there were always too many numbers of any given coordinate to fit into the sat nav. No matter which ones we left off we could never get the sat nav to work from it. *We now have a fixed sat nav in the truck so not worth botherin any more.* We can, of course, put a town or village into it and go from there.


Not quite following you here Pat, what difference does a fixed satnav make, you still have to put something into it either an address or co-ords you don´t just talk to it, or do you?

If it´s one you speak to what is it coz I want one. Who's card does it have in it?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Decimal coordinates are always easier to deal with IMO. You dont even have to put in the long string of numbers often provided either. For example if you put in 42.939 0.291 into Google maps it will pretty much get you to that aire we discussed about Lac de Payolle in the Pyrenees, the last 3 digits are missing but it dont make that much difference, maybe a few metres
> 
> The full detail is here. much easier dealing with decimal coordinates than degrees and minutes.
> 
> ...


Route Du Lac

Has my TomTom got it right ?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Route Du Lac
> 
> Has my TomTom got it right ?


Yes that looks like it. Alan was saying that the parking area I was on in the photo in the guide was bouldered off in 2019 but there are entries beyond that for 2020 on CC Infos. From memory there was loads of other spots around that lake and area though.

One thing you have to do in France or any trip I guess where you are using planned Aires or wild spots is have a plan B or even a C just in case you turn up and its not there anymore or not to your liking. The CC Infos and Camper Contact are good because they often have up to date comments on the various Aires and wild spots.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> That sounds amazing Jean. Must put it on my "must see" places. Not very good with co ordinates though - have you got a postcode?


I've visited twice - absolutely fascinating. Take a guided tour with an English-speaker and then just wander.

Treigny has an aire (tho not a lot else but I enjoyed kids in the local bar doing their version of - was it trick or treat?)

St.Fargeau also has an aire and is a beautiful wee town to explore. I enjoyed choirs and musicians on the Château steps - local schools I think.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Route Du Lac
> 
> Has my TomTom got it right ?


What Google got when they're entered.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> What Google got when they're entered.
> 
> Terry


Is this Google maps Terry? it´s all changed just recently and I can´t get on with it.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Is this Google maps Terry? it´s all changed just recently and I can´t get on with it.


That was just a Google input, when I the click the maps button from there it brings this up.

Terry


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

dghr272 said:


> What Google got when they're entered.
> 
> Terry


Yes , that's it.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Tip - Don't go too near cows at the Col d'Aspin to take a photo, especially if they have calves. Jayne was doing this until I warned her away, a man replaced her and was immediately attacked by a cow . He managed to dodge the first horn swipe and then he ran and did an 'American Cop jump ' over the bonnet of a nearby car or it would have got him. Apparently there are tourists /hikers killed every year by cows.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

After you have been to Lac de Payole Jan you will have to do the Col de Tourmalet. Brilliant pass. All of these are fine in a motorhome.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, we were frequently surrounded by cows when we walked in the lake district with our German Shepherd, Odin

Fortunately he remained calm and protective by our side, and we were always glad to reach the end of the field and over the style 

Gentle they may be, until they are not

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´m sure I have asked before, but forgotten the answer Barry, 
what does that sign on the road mean and AUX OURS?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

barryd said:


> After you have been to Lac de Payole Jan you will have to do the Col de Tourmalet. Brilliant pass. All of these are fine in a motorhome.


should have stopped at that cafe at 3.24 mins in , you missed the best crepes.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> should have stopped at that cafe at 3.24 mins in , you missed the best crepes.


Will you please stop that Alan, we are trying to loose weight.:frown2:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

...and the friendly lamas


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Gretchibald said:


>


Oh, I want to be there!

It's funny how I can watch the scenery better when Alan's driving but when it's you Barry, it's hard to drag my eyes away from the road!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

jiwawa said:


> Oh, I want to be there!
> 
> It's funny how I can watch the scenery better when Alan's driving but when it's you Barry, it's hard to drag my eyes away from the road!


Aghh , I used to be Evel Knievel on a bike , now I'm a boring old fart ! That's it , when I meet that Barry D there's gonna be a race.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Aghh , I used to be Evel Knievel on a bike , now I'm a boring old fart ! That's it , when I meet that Barry D there's gonna be a race.


Your on!! Especially as if its downhill!

Mind you Im thinking of getting one of these.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I´m sure I have asked before, but forgotten the answer Barry,
> what does that sign on the road mean and AUX OURS?


Probably something to do with the Tour de France I think. There is often stuff written on the Tour routes. There was a Union Jack Flag on the way up Mont Ventoux in Provence.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Your on!! Especially as if its downhill!
> 
> Mind you Im thinking of getting one of these.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


>


Cheek!! Im getting one! The money is burning a hole in my secret Swiss bank account! Snow, lockdown, no dealers open  The little Honda Vision is sat on the drive and it looks like a Snow man.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

barryd said:


> Your on!! Especially as if its downhill!
> 
> Mind you Im thinking of getting one of these.


I reserve the right to send in a substitute.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Does the rider go with it he will need to know? :wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> I reserve the right to send in a substitute.


LOL! You are still on! Is that Zolene on that bike? What is it?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks like a Triumph Bonne to me.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes that's Zolene on her new bike. It's a T120 ie 1200cc Bonneville You only see her on the singing videos all sugar n spice but she's really a bit of a Tomboy.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Yes that's Zolene on her new bike. It's a T120 ie 1200cc Bonneville You only see her on the singing videos all sugar n spice but she's really a bit of a Tomboy.


Cracking looking bike that. Full of surprises that daughter of yours!! 

Im jealous. Want one!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Cracking looking bike that. Full of surprises that daughter of yours!!
> 
> Im jealous. Want one!


What a bike, a daughter, or a surprise :laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> What a bike, a daughter, or a surprise :laugh:


Careful!! I value Alans friendship on here too much to answer that leading question!! Of course I meant the bike. However if I was twenty years younger and single! :lol:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

barryd said:


> Careful!! I value Alans friendship on here too much to answer that leading question!! Of course I meant the bike. However if I was twenty years younger and single! :lol:


 I have warned her to be wary of a time traveller in a Swift Kontiki.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have just received my first email Raymond "The Goodlife France". So much to read, her letter is very interesting.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, she is funny at times and I feel I have been there at times with some of the expressions she relates to. You can access her magazine free down the bottom.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Gretchibald said:


> I have warned her to be wary of a time traveller in a Swift Kontiki.


Don't forget the bad knees either and his existing longtime love that goes by the name Leffe.:wink2:

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Don't forget the bad knees either and his existing longtime love that goes by the name Leffe.:wink2:
> 
> Terry


I divorced the Leffe a couple of years back and ran off with an 18 year old Scotch!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gretchibald said:


> I have warned her to be wary of a time traveller in a Swift Kontiki.


And cougars I hope

Watch it Barry>>:wink2:

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have just been through this list to find out what these signs mean, I can´t find it and none of you have come up with the answer yet. Surely you must know as you have driven there more than once. ???

I did however find a very strange looking sign.

https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...h3OAKHXVID3QQ420oAHoECAEQOg&biw=1710&bih=1132


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Usually such markings on roads in France are always to do with cycling races, most common are the ones related to Tour de France, but not uncommon for provincial races as well.

Often found in Spain as well, particularly in the mountain areas.

Very often they will be targeted at a particular rider and or team, sometimes a slogan which will only make sense to devoted followers of the sport.

Edit, jan you should have searched for this title https://www.google.com/search?q=tour+de+france+road+markings&tbm=isch&ved=2ahUKEwjYj9yGpunuAhUkgXMKHVjLCEkQ2-cCegQIABAA&oq=tour+de+france+road+markings&gs_lcp=CgNpbWcQAzoHCCMQ6gIQJzoECCMQJzoCCAA6BAgAEEM6BggAEAUQHjoGCAAQCBAeOgQIABAYOgQIABAeOgYIABAKEBhQtW9Yj_UBYKX5AWgBcAB4AoABdogBxiySAQQ2Ni4zmAEAoAEBqgELZ3dzLXdpei1pbWewAQrAAQE&sclient=img&ei=4gwpYNiWDqSCzgPYlqPIBA&bih=1132&biw=1710

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

eurajohn said:


> Usually such markings on roads in France are always to do with cycling races, most common are the ones related to Tour de France, but not uncommon for provincial races as well.
> Often found in Spain as well, particularly in the mountain areas.
> Very often they will be targeted at a particular rider and or team, sometimes a slogan which will only make sense to devoted followers of the sport.
> .


In other words I don´t need to know what they mean?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

JanHank said:


> In other words I don´t need to know what they mean?


No, more likely you won't understand the meaning unless you follow the sport with some depth of interest.

Did you look at my added link?

.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

A photo for all occasions. On the Alpe d'Huez.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

eurajohn said:


> No, more likely you won't understand the meaning unless you follow the sport with some depth of interest.
> 
> Did you look at my added link?
> 
> .


 You must have added it as I was Typing John.
This was very interest :grin2:> Looks like an official pit pee stop.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> A photo for all occasions. On the Alpe d'Huez.


Looks like segregation :frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I have just been through this list to find out what these signs mean, I can´t find it and n*one of you have come up with the answer yet. Surely you must know as you have driven there more than once. *???
> 
> I did however find a very strange looking sign.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...h3OAKHXVID3QQ420oAHoECAEQOg&biw=1710&bih=1132


I told you a while back they were to do with the Tour de France and can often be found on many of the mountain stage routes.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> I told you a while back they were to do with the Tour de France and can often be found on many of the mountain stage routes.


Oh sorry :frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mont Ventoux in Provence.










Loads of stuff on the road. All to do with Le Tour


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´d better make sure Im not there when its taking place, when is it normally?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Mont Ventoux in Provence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see why I missed you explanation, I was busy looking for the song "Dream" :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This should be on your must do list once you have conquered the Pyrenees and got a few mountains behind you. You should aim to be there some time in September really or if you did go early maybe June. Gets buys in the summer holidays.

Gorges start about 2:00


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I´d better make sure Im not there when its taking place, when is it normally?


26 Jun 2021 - Sun, 18 Jul this year I believe. We have always wanted to catch up with it but never quite managed it. I woudnt worry about it if you do go early. Think of it as a bonus if you come across it. Sometimes though the passes get shut anyway if there is another race going on but not for long, often just a few hours.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

In the last video, beautiful by the way and liked your choice of music :laugh:

Are those roads wide enough for 2 vehicles to pass and are those 2 tunnels big enough for me to get through?

I´m still trying to find a suitable map.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> In the last video, beautiful by the way and liked your choice of music :laugh:
> 
> Are those roads wide enough for 2 vehicles to pass and are those 2 tunnels big enough for me to get through?
> 
> I´m still trying to find a suitable map.


The Verdon Gorges is all doable in a motorhome. The roads on google maps and on camera often appear a bit narrower than they are in real life. There are two main roads either side of the Gorges and both are perfectly fine for vans. The road where the tunnels are, and the views and the Vultures is a circular off the northern side of the Gorge. Its called the Route des Cretes. They are doable in a motorhome although for that bit we have always used the bike but Ive seen plenty of motorhomes go around. I would do it early morning and pick a bright sunny day. You are supposed to do it clockwise so everyone is going in the right direction but passing is fine. I would imagine by the time you get to there if you have Enjoyed the Pyrenees and all that lies between there and eastern Provence you will have no issues with the Gorges.

There are the lesser known lower Gorges south of the lake as well. You would want about a week or so really to enjoy the lake and the gorges. We generally stay on the Aire at St Croix village for about 7-9 days. It can get crammed and you have to time it right to get a lake view spot long ways on. Plenty of little sites dotted around also but wild camping is not generally allowed.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

The narrow bit is one way now , East to West, well it was in 2019 . You can see the ' No Entry ' signs on this photo.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It looks very pretty here just lately, but not my kind of holiday weather any more.

Looking at it in the mountains while you´re in a nice warm valley is different.

Snow has been here for 11 days, it snowed here all last night and half of the morning, I hope it starts to go away now.

Temperature has been down to -15°c during the night sometimes and -10°c in the daytime, at the moment +3.3°c and according to the forecast the next few days are above freezing so I´ll have a nice soggy garden which means no playing outside for Motley :frown2:

I have started my French lessons with Michel Thomas, maybe this time next year I will get the hang of it, it seems once you get used to the pronunciation a lot of words are already in the English language just pronounced differently so I am learning.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks beautiful Jan! I think I might do the same n brush up on the French. I put the Russian away a while ago.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Shall I keep some old Paul Daniels tapes for you Jean?

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

JanHank said:


> I have started my French lessons with Michel Thomas, maybe this time next year I will get the hang of it, it seems once you get used to the pronunciation a lot of words are already in the English language just pronounced differently so I am learning.


If you do get to France you will find pronunciation IS everything, I still struggle after too many years here, even when you do know the necessary word and think you've said it correctly, a lot of the time you'll get a shrug and blank look.
At first I thought some people were being just plain awkward but now understand they really don't associate a mispronounced word with the one you think you are saying.
As for the amount of vocabulary from English, don't hold your breath.

.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Shall I keep some old Paul Daniels tapes for you Jean?
> 
> Ray.


Have a party and break out the Jack Daniels. :- )


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Looks beautiful Jan! I think I might do the same n brush up on the French. I put the Russian away a while ago.


Looks very different now the fog is closing in.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Shall I keep some old Paul Daniels tapes for you Jean?
> ...


Or we could do both!!

Was Paul Daniels a French speaker Ray? 


JanHank said:


> Looks very different now the fog is closing in.


Very atmospheric Jan!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dunno Jean, I think he just 'sponsored' the series and put his name to them.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If they were on CD I'd say yes please!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Knowing Ray they were probably written on parchment with a quill.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Almost Alan. Audio cassettes. So you will need a player Jean. At least not a 78 vynal. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

No player Ray but I'm sure you have half a dozen - just in case!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Only one Jean, just in case.

Ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well, thanks very much for this thread! it's nice to see something other than Brexit or other stuff in the Lounge. It's certianly tweaked a few memories, and given me something to think about when we are eventually allowed to go over / under the channel. 

As Jan says, difficult alone. I tried a long trip down to Spain - as far as Granada - 6 months after Viv died, but I was still in a mess, and didnlt enjoy it that much. Also did some solo touring around France while keeping a blog. That Polarsteps app / porgram looks good, and I've downloaded to my Mac and phone, will be useful for me and others to keep track of any trips. I did have a few years of trips out with Sue, she enjoyed the motorhome but isn't that mobile, and I wanted to get out & about more by bike & on foot. Other problems meant we just couldn't hack it. So back travelling on my own, and planning something for this year. I've got 3 tunnel crossings to use by the end of Jan22, unless they extend the time again! 

Viv & I did various long trips, too many to mention, and with Sue I did Tuscany / Venice and in another year Croatia including Dubrovnic via island hopping. I don't really expect to do anything like those this year, but I'd always wanted to do "green spain", along the north coast, obvioulsy via western France and Basque country. June maybe, but possibly not open travel by then? If not, September. Big question would be whether I could stand my own company for 3-4 weeks?!! I have a good local friend who has been great during lockdown, but she would need quite a bit of persuading to head off in the Arto, I wouldn't want to mess that up!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Could your friend meet you there? Then you could do a little "trial run" to see if she enjoys it. We do have a member in the Basque Country @bilbaoman. You could do a rendezvous with him?

We winter in Spain when we are allowed. You would be most welcome to pay us a visit. We are usually to be found half way up a mountain or in a lovely valley somewhere warm.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am so pleased you have joined the thread Mike, the more trips get talked about then hopefully it will make others share their thoughts, memories and plans.

*This year*

Just to make you all a bit envious :grin2: because I don´t have to cross a channel or go through other countries to get to Germany, I am going to go back to an original idea I had last year to carry out this year, go down to the Danube and follow it as best as I can, probably having Heike with me.

It will be a round trip from Heike, let´s say Limburg down to Ulm across to Munich, up to _Regensburg_ and up back to Limburg, that´s a rough layout.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

patp said:


> Could your friend meet you there? Then you could do a little "trial run" to see if she enjoys it. We do have a member in the Basque Country @bilbaoman. You could do a rendezvous with him?
> 
> We winter in Spain when we are allowed. You would be most welcome to pay us a visit. We are usually to be found half way up a mountain or in a lovely valley somewhere warm.


Thanks Pat:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My mate has made a Rough map for my this year trip with Heike, still a lot to do on that yet though.

Howsomever, I have another idea just for myself and Mot. It´s a day trip to get there on the motorway, but of course I won´t be going motorways.

To give you an idea where the Erzgiberger is from me here is a map, it gives me alternative routes, but I won´t be taking them. We have been there twice with the caravan and stopped in transit in the van once in a huge ski carpark that was empty.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan says I have not posted but I thought I had - maybe it was a similar thread.


My dream trip would be 



Poland - Germany - Denmark - Sweden/Norway - Denmark (according to ferries) - Scotland - Ireland - France - Spain - Portugal - Spain - (ferry to ) - Italy - Greece. - Italy - Croatia - Slowenia - Hungary - Slowakia - Poland.


Maybe take in a bit of France instead of the Spain - Italy ferry - but maybe that is too much to do in 4 weeks!:laugh:


Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan says I have not posted but I thought I had - maybe it was a similar thread.
> 
> My dream trip would be
> 
> ...


Now, now Geoff, don´t be greedy, be a _bit _ realistic.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Now, now Geoff, don´t be greedy, be a _bit _ realistic.


I did not say we would do it in one go. We usually park Artur and fly back, but this trip might be 3-4 months and then another 3-4.......and another. instead of our usual 4 weeks at a time.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> I did not say we would do it in one go. We usually park Artur and fly back, but this trip might be 3-4 months and then another 3-4.......and another. instead of our usual 4 weeks at a time.
> 
> Geoff


Has something happened I haven´t heard about Geoff?, 3-4 months is not your usual plan.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Has something happened I haven´t heard about Geoff?, 3-4 months is not your usual plan.


I thought the subject was *dream trips*. Do wake up at the back there.

G


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> I thought the subject was *dream trips*. Do wake up at the back there.
> 
> G


Oi you , wanna bunch of fives or summat, 

I thought something might have happened responsibility wise, but it sounds as if all is well.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Oi you , wanna bunch of fives or summat,
> 
> I thought something might have happened responsibility wise, but it sounds as if all is well.


'Responsibility is still - that is why it is a 'dream' trip.

Anyway only just got a licence, so I shall have to practice driving:laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> 'Responsibility is still - that is why it is a 'dream' trip.
> 
> Anyway only just got a licence, so I shall have to practice driving:laugh:


I assume you mean your Polish licence, does it include the C1?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I assume you mean your Polish licence, does it include the C1?


Yes , of course because I need it for the Arto. Only thing I lost was D1 D1E because mine was 'Not for hire and reward' which they will not give here.
I even kept my 3-wheel M/C which they said I could not have but got.

And it is 5 years till next medical here so till nearly 84. So now I feel comfortable looking for over 3.5t maybe a truck chassis as I will probably have to change to LHD to get registered in Poland, or just stay under the radar.

Geoff


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

nicholsong;
And it is 5 years till next medical here so till nearly 84. So now I feel comfortable looking for over 3.5t maybe a truck chassis as I will probably have to change to LHD to get registered in Poland said:


> Geez Geoff , most people tend to downsize in their 'Golden Years '.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> Geez Geoff , most people tend to downsize in their 'Golden Years '.


He´s a rufty tufty, used to hairyplanes don´t forget, mind you that was a few dozen years ago.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gretchibald said:


> Geez Geoff , most people tend to downsize in their 'Golden Years '.


Alan

I obviously have not reached my 'Golden years' yet, still in the 'Tin Era':wink2::laugh:

Anyway, *I* did downsize - 17kgs in 17 weeks, it is just a MH we are thinking about.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*First stop*

I have had a little study this afternoon and think I have found my first stop down the the Erzgiberger.
At the pace I will want to drive probably 1h.45m to get there which is all I would want to do.
It looks nice and has good write ups.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/C...43!8m2!3d51.981054!4d14.2175008!14m1!1BCgIgAQ


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gosh Jan, going to up market places like that and there will be a con man hanging about waiting to relieve affluent widows of their cash. Be aware.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Gosh Jan, going to up market places like that and there will be a con man hanging about waiting to relieve affluent widows of their cash. Be aware.
> 
> Ray.


Why do met speak to me in riddles? Whats up market about it? Looks pretty ordinary to me, what am I missing? 
Anyway up, you can´t kid a kidder.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> And it is 5 years till next medical here so till nearly 84. So now I feel comfortable looking for over 3.5t maybe a truck chassis as I will probably have to change to LHD to get registered in Poland, or just stay under the radar.
> Geoff


Geoff, with a French licence the overall validity is for 5 years but C1 entitlement requires medicals at 2 yearly intervals if for non commercial and 1 yearly for commercial use.

I thought licence conditions were harmonised across EU, (other than some grandfather rights).

.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I decided not to bother renewing my French HGV license medical last year due to covid and possible crowded waiting rooms. Plus at our situation in life and apartments rental being so easy. If I can't have another big RV I won't be doing it.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

eurajohn said:


> Geoff, with a French licence the overall validity is for 5 years but C1 entitlement requires medicals at 2 yearly intervals if for non commercial and 1 yearly for commercial use.
> 
> I thought licence conditions were harmonised across EU, (other than some grandfather rights).
> 
> .


Quick update on that.
My wifes licence was due to expire next month, so went to the government web site ANTS and applied for a renewal, the new replacement arrived today, expires 2036????

Previous licence was valid for 5 years the same as Geoff suggests.

But does still require the medicals at one or two years for C1 entitlement.

.


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

JanHank said:


> I have had a little study this afternoon and think I have found my first stop down the the Erzgiberger.
> At the pace I will want to drive probably 1h.45m to get there which is all I would want to do.
> It looks nice and has good write ups.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/C...43!8m2!3d51.981054!4d14.2175008!14m1!1BCgIgAQ


On checking the link I remembered having had a holiday there with my parents (I was about 7 or 8). Might be worth a drive by when they let us back in. Erzgebirge it is then :smile2:Have fun..... and post pics please?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I may change my mind about the spring trip and go across to the West stopping off in Warmeloh for a couple of nights to say Hi to my friends, then continue over a bit and down to Saarland, 
I remember climbing up onto a lookout tower somewhere in Saarland 35 odd years ago and Hans said I turned green when I looked out from the top and my knuckles were white holding so fast onto the rail :frown2:, going down I hated it "Just keep your eye on that button on my collar, don´t look around just follow me" He never asked me to climb a tower again. 

I can travel around Saarland a bit then across to the east visit Heike, across to Zittau and visit Andy & Eileen (Andy was the friend we made when Hans put petrol in the tank instead of diesel). I can still visit the Erzgebirge on the way up, and go up on the ski-lift car park at Klingenthal where they make Sydel Harmonicas, we visited the factory 3 times, interesting place and very welcoming.

I can do whatever I like, nothing is booked like ferries or a tunnel, I just climb into the van and go once I´m packed and Mots in there.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> I can do whatever I like, nothing is booked like ferries or a tunnel, I just climb into the van and go once I´m packed and Mots in there.


You're so lucky Jan - I've at least 1, 2 if I want to visit Scottish family en route.

I reckon you've a decade of trips on this thread so far!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> You're so lucky Jan - I've at least 1, 2 if I want to visit Scottish family en route.
> 
> I reckon you've a decade of trips on this thread so far!


Lets hope I live long enough to do it all :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This was my dream trip back in the 90s.

https://www.alcan5000.com/pdf/AutoweekDec9_1985_Satch.pdf

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> This was my dream trip back in the 90s.
> 
> https://www.alcan5000.com/pdf/AutoweekDec9_1985_Satch.pdf
> 
> Ray.


 Did you go then because you´re not in with that lot (unless you´re Nippon and changed slightly changed the name :laugh:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Jan but I always looked at Rockwood RV in a different light. My Eagles were more sedate and comfortable.
Several friends did the Alaska Highway and all came back with broken windscreens and headlights plus tons of sandy dust in every compartment..

Ray.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

JanHank said:


> I can still visit the Erzgebirge on the way up, and go up on the ski-lift car park at Klingenthal where they make Sydel Harmonicas, we visited the factory 3 times, interesting place and very welcoming.
> 
> I can do whatever I like, nothing is booked like ferries or a tunnel, I just climb into the van and go once I´m packed and Mots in there.


Can't comment on this as I've never been , except to wish you a happy trouble free trip : however if you plan on visiting that harmonica factory wondering if you would pick up a small blues one in G for me if I send you some money.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gretchibald said:


> Can't comment on this as I've never been , except to wish you a happy trouble free trip : however if you plan on visiting that harmonica factory wondering if you would pick up a small blues one in G for me if I send you some money.


Oh, the things a man will ask a lady to do for money!

[Can only joke because I know you both]


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> Can't comment on this as I've never been , except to wish you a happy trouble free trip : however if you plan on visiting that harmonica factory wondering if you would pick up a small blues one in G for me if I send you some money.


Does it have to be a Seydel Alan? This first one is a Hohner Blues, I think they are easily cleaned.

The middle one is Seydel Fanfare Tremolo the Echo is another Hohner


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow Jan , you surprise me . Any one of the first two would be great , if the ECHO is double sided I've already got it. I've lost a few over the years , left behind after a gig in pubs etc . Now I just use the Honer Big River Harps , sound OK and only about £25 new.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow Jan , you surprise me . Any one of the first two would be great , if the ECHO is double sided I've already got it. I've lost a few over the years , left behind after a gig in pubs etc . Now I just use the Honer Big River Harps , sound OK and only about £25 new.
See a little bit of me playing it at 3.47.mins in.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That was a little bit :laugh:
I’ll pm you later.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have booked the Navajo for his medical on the 19th April ready for my round trip.

Does anyone have any idea how to cover this handle please, it´s just inside the door and I always use it to get in because the steps are high.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Given its varying shape I’d seriously be tempted to wrap it, Amazon do leather wrapping in strip form, I’m sure there’d be a few tutorials on YouTube etc.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We use quite a bit of spiral cable wraps and a larger one would at least tidy it up.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> We use quite a bit of spiral cable wraps and a larger one would at least tidy it up.
> 
> Ray.


What is spiral cable strap Ray?

(Ive just cut the grass after having the 2 Robinia cut down :grin2


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Given its varying shape I'd seriously be tempted to wrap it, Amazon do leather wrapping in strip form, I'm sure there'd be a few tutorials on YouTube etc.
> 
> Terry


I've looked on Amazon Terry, is it belt strapping you mean?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> I've looked on Amazon Terry, is it belt strapping you mean?


Just one example here....

Edit another pic added


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm thinking, with it being differing widths, you'd be better with something with a bit of stretch in it, like electrician's tape, tho obviously that wouldn't be strong enough.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Or something like this....


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Or something like this....


Have you any leather belts in the wardrobe similar to this stuff but broader? I used to have one that I think might just have done the trick.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Have you any leather belts in the wardrobe similar to this stuff but broader? I used to have one that I think might just have done the trick.


I have a few Jean, but none suitable for that job.

It was a good idea though.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Just one example here....
> 
> Edit another pic added


I have just been to see if this can be taken off, it seems the top can be removed, but what with? it doesn't look like an Allen key slot.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

https://www.insight-security.com/what-is-a-torx-screw

Is it one of these


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

kabundi said:


> https://www.insight-security.com/what-is-a-torx-screw
> 
> Is it one of these


It could be the second one where the shape is inside, I will have to talk :laugh: to my farmer friend and see it he has the driver/key, I have found the Allen keys, but I gave so much stuff away in the beginning I probably gave the odd thing away thinking I would never use them. Thank you


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

That for sure requires an Allen key to undo, looks to be a 4mm one from the picture.
Make sure you do have the right size, as keys come in imperial and metric.

That fastener will be a countersunk one and they will often be tight to get the key into and you will need to have the key at 90° to the screw, you'll probably find that a bit difficult given the position and access, persevere and you will succeed.


.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

And remember, as if looking down directly on the head of the fastener anti-clockwise releases.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am just back from a very busy morning.
I will have a coffee and take your instructions in my head to see if I can do it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Couldn´t help but look this one out :grin2: Thank you, didn´t take me long.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is Percy Verance your middle name Jan?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It would be difficult to peel this off so instead of renewing I think patching may do it. There are a few patches here, so if its too thick to get back on I could peel off the damaged part and hopefully that would work.
This has the same pattern as the original. It will be here tomorrow.
https://www.amazon.de/-/en/leather-...s=selbstklebendes+leder&qid=1614775616&sr=8-5


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Your solution is certainly long enough, if broad enough I’d re-wrap the whole handle with one piece after removing the original, be as good as new then.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Your solution is certainly long enough, if broad enough I'd re-wrap the whole handle with one piece after removing the original, be as good as new then.
> 
> Terry


Yes, but, but you are braver than me :laugh:

If I could easily pull the old stuff off without it stretching it so that I had a pattern that would be OK, but I think it will tear and leave bits still stuck on.
I will see when the stuff arrives tomorrow, they say you can repair handbags, sofas, jackets anything leather so we will see.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Use a hairdryer to soften the adhesive as you slowly pull the cover off from one end


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

kabundi said:


> Use a hairdryer to soften the adhesive as you slowly pull the cover off from one end


I will see what the stuff is like tomorrow, maybe yours and Terrys way, I will see how brave I feel tomorrow.:smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I gotta spare hair dryer Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I gotta spare hair dryer Jan.
> 
> Ray.


Thas OK Raymond, I´ve got 3 :laugh:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

PM sent ie address.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> PM sent ie address.


Do I need to put S. Ireland ?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Gretchibald said:
> 
> 
> > PM sent ie address.
> ...


Crikey, I hope not, unless he's relocated.

Actually, we talk about S Ireland here in NI but in the south they just refer to Ireland.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Crikey, I hope not, unless he's relocated.
> 
> Actually, we talk about S Ireland here in NI but in the south they just refer to Ireland.


To late it´s posted with S.Ireland added :grin2: because that´s where it´s going as it´s still EU.:smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> Crikey, I hope not, unless he's relocated.
> 
> Actually, we talk about S Ireland here in NI but in the south they just refer to Ireland.


:grin2::grin2: that'll put Sammy Wilson over the edge. :grin2::grin2:

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> :grin2::grin2: that'll put Sammy Wilson over the edge. :grin2::grin2:
> 
> Terry


Has he got Rottweilers ? :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> To late it´s posted with S.Ireland added /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png because that´s where it´s going as it´s still EU./images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_smile.png


That'll DEFINITELY put Sammy Wilson over the edge!!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´m still planning my trip in May amongst all the other stuff going through my head, I was looking through last years diary and a paper dropped out that I had completely forgotten about, an address another camper we met in the Harz gave me for Erzgebirge near Chemnitz, I have just google earthed it and it looks a pretty remote place, far away from the maddening crowds. Unfortunately the GPS is in old money.

If my trip goes as I am planning I can call in there on the way up and home.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't think it matters much which format the GPS is given in Jan. But it did before I realised that was the case - many years ago we rocked up to a farm in the middle of pretty much nowhere in France after I'd converted from whatever GPS format I was given to whatever format I thought the TomTom required.

They were a bit non-plussed but I was very insistent (I thought it was my French was the problem). 

Anyway, they wouldn't budge n weren't allowing us to stay. I later realised I'd made a mistake with the conversion! (and me a maths teacher!!)


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa;3143357[B said:


> ]I don't think it matters much which format the GPS is given[/B] in Jan. But it did before I realised that was the case - many years ago we rocked up to a farm in the middle of pretty much nowhere in France after I'd converted from whatever GPS format I was given to whatever format I thought the TomTom required.
> 
> They were a bit non-plussed but I was very insistent (I thought it was my French was the problem).
> 
> Anyway, they wouldn't budge n weren't allowing us to stay. I later realised I'd made a mistake with the conversion! (and me a maths teacher!!)


I matters to the person putting it in the TomTom Jean, the new one is much easier.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What I meant was I believe the TomTom will accept whichever format - you just have to pick that format in the settings.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> What I meant was I believe the TomTom will accept whichever format - you just have to pick that format in the settings.


I understand that Jean, I want Google earth to show me the new format for addresses I ask it to find, much quicker putting that GPS number in than the address or old format.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It looks like you've managed to find the settings in Google earth to do that?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> It looks like you've managed to find the settings in Google earth to do that?


You´re a bit behind Jean, Barry didn´t have a clue what I was talking about, Alan understands me :laugh: and Terry is asking for trouble.:frown2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well done Alan, I say!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Well done Alan, I say!


You need a man that understands you Jean, I've got mine even though he´s 2,000 km away.:grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Listening to the wind blowing outside my window it doesn't bring visions of warm carefree weeks away to mind :frown2:

Alex has been to visit this afternoon, insisted we wore face masks and kept our distance, he is very thoughtful.

I now know I will have to buy any fuel I need in Germany, anyone going to Poland for cheap fuel has to quarantine for 10 days. 

No restrictions on travel within Germany at the moment, so hopefully it will remain that way for my trip end of April onward, I can´t call it a holiday because I am always on holiday.

Just thought I would tell you that and keep the thread in view.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Has he got Rottweilers ? :grin2:


Yes and he uses them too.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Yes and he uses them too.


I hope the other Rottweilers haven´t eaten the packet, they have arrived so my DHL link informs me.

Next tooon we hear I hope will be from Alan, the other Alan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have sent a message to Westerholt Castle Hotel in the Westerwald asking if they permit Motorhomes to overnight on their car park.

Watched a program on our local RBB TV this afternoon and its a lovely forested area. As it is south of Hanover in the direction I hope to be travelling in spring I thought I'd try and see what the answer will be. The Graf who owns the place looked and sounded a decent chap with a sense of humour, if I don´t ask then I will never know will I.

A place where I can walk because it´s flat 
https://www.google.com/maps/place/W...08!8m2!3d50.6573473!4d7.8770601!14m1!1BCgIgAQ


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Another day to smile, yesterday the house, this morning I had a mammographie, the first for 3 years when I have been having them annually since 2004. All clear :grin2:
Have arranged for a home visit for a pedicure on 24th April, I hope Poland will be available for a hair trim by then as well. 
I also telephone the Westerwald Schloss hotel and asked about staying in the car park, a nice young man, well he sounded young, gave me an email address to write to, and they will get back to me. Sounds very promising. Maybe this is the way for me to travel, hotel popping. 
I´m getting pretty excited now.

I´ll probably need new clothes as well after losing weight and definitely need new shoes. What else I wonder.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Did they give you the results of the mammogram straight away, Jan? We have to wait for a radiographer to read them.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Did they give you the results of the mammogram straight away, Jan? We have to wait for a radiographer to read them.


Always a result immediately, I have a Mammogram and ultrasound which means you see the doctor and given the result on the spot, my other man would also show me the picture on his screen and point out what things were.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Always a result immediately, I have a Mammogram and ultrasound which means you see the doctor and given the result on the spot, my other man would also* show me the picture on his screen *and point out what things were.


OOOH can you attach it to a post please Jan.

I shall wait in trembling anticipation.:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*That was quick.*

I have had an answer from the hotel telling me I will be welcome to use their car park :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Is this trip of mine really going to happen, camp sites are closed at least until the 18th of this month when they will reconsider, there is no sign of my vaccine yet (I will receive a letter the same as you do over there) This buddy weather isn´t giving up yet, I´m fed up with the wind, it´s forecast until at least Friday. I don´t think I have ever been depressed, but I´m getting close now :frown2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I had similar 'down' time in February Jan - it will pass. I'm finding great comfort ATM finding all the new growth - loads of primroses out now, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have all been there, Jan. As Jean says it will pass. Keep the trip on the back burner so that it can be revived at any time.
I have never been a fan of wind and it is driving me nuts too. I try to think along the lines of at least I do not have a job that depends on calm conditions. How awful must that be?!

Hail showers now to go with the wind.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Is this trip of mine really going to happen, camp sites are closed at least until the 18th of this month when they will reconsider, there is no sign of my vaccine yet (I will receive a letter the same as you do over there) This buddy weather isn´t giving up yet, I´m fed up with the wind, it´s forecast until at least Friday. I don´t think I have ever been depressed, but I´m getting close now :frown2:


Remind us again, where is it your going?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Remind us again, where is it your going?
> 
> Ray.


Roughly as the map shows.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh just local then.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Oh just local then.
> 
> Ray.


:grin2: Just a few hundred Km local yes.

first leg will be about 400 km with a stop off on the way.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No point in going away until the weather improves anyway. Its rubbish now again here also. I think everyone is starting to feel like they have had enough now. I was fine for the first year until about a month or so ago. Now Im seriously pissed off and bored. I feel guilty though as there cant be many people who have had it as easy as we have throughout this pandemic.

All Im focused on now is hopefully getting the van and scooter fixed and either selling it or using it and then selling it and also hopefully getting a big scooter in the next few weeks. All of it depends on some decent weather of course. I just cant get exited about going off in the van in the UK though but I owe Michelle that trip really.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Like you, Kev, we are fed up with it all now. And again we have been extremely lucky. Just imagine staring down the face of Covid elsewhere?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Like you, *Kev*, we are fed up with it all now. And again we have been extremely lucky. Just imagine staring down the face of Covid elsewhere?


 Barry Pat, Kev won´t be on this thread, he has fallen out with me I´m on his ignore list.:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> No point in going away until the weather improves anyway.


Nah...disagree. Based on what you say further in your post Barry, we are all getting a bit stir crazy so getting away as soon as we can is the tonic/solution. Bollox to the weather. In normal times we tour all year anyway in all weathers. The MH doesn't leak so still warm and cosy plus it's a change of scenery.

As soon as the lockdowns started to look at being relaxed I booked trips away. From this Sunday its Pembrey Country Park and then Newport (Pembrokeshire) for 11 nights. Then in May its Cardiff and Cirencester for 11 nights. I also booked trips in June and July/August.

We are just waiting to see how foreign travel will happen before we book Italy for September...hopefully!

We have really missed being away in the MH and are taking a bottle of fizz with us Sunday to celebrate another step towards the new normal :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Nah...disagree. Based on what you say further in your post Barry, we are all getting a bit stir crazy so getting away as soon as we can is the tonic/solution. Bollox to the weather. In normal times we tour all year anyway in all weathers. The MH doesn't leak so still warm and cosy plus it's a change of scenery.
> 
> As soon as the lockdowns started to look at being relaxed I booked trips away. From this Sunday its Pembrey Country Park and then Newport (Pembrokeshire) for 11 nights. Then in May its Cardiff and Cirencester for 11 nights. I also booked trips in June and July/August.
> 
> ...


You don´t have a dog though Graham, no fun being in a small space with a wet dog.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Ah yes furry muff.

That is precisely why we don't have a dog (I kept dogs for the best part of 30 years).


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We managed just 17 nights on Flamborough head last August and the weather was rubbish. It was also too busy for our liking so a bit of a dead loss. Two things I would want to avoid this year, rubbish weather and crowds. Unfortunately both could be tricky here in the UK this year. Best fun we had last year was earlier on at home out and about on the scooter when the weather was good. Im way more excited about getting a new bike and going off on that than I am about getting away in the motorhome and trying to find a bit of space for it. 

Michelle is really fancying the Isle of Arran this year again but Im just a tad concerned about what kind of reception we will get as we tend to wild camp there. The mood seems ok on the Arran Facebook group but wilding now seems to be almost an anti social activity in the UK and is more and more being banned. The islands in the past have never been like that though but peoples attitudes have changed due to covid I think.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Wet dog or not we go away whatever the weather. In fact we lived in ours with two dogs. They were just trained to wait at the door to be dried and have feet wiped. It is only water and mud anyway.
Bit restricted this year by grandparent duties and a certain bungalow we are building. Might be living in the van again


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Wet dog or not we go away whatever the weather. In fact we lived in ours with two dogs. They were just trained to wait at the door to be dried and have feet wiped. It is only water and mud anyway.
> Bit restricted this year by grandparent duties and a certain bungalow we are building. Might be living in the van again


And if its pouring with rain and you are wet as well and get wetter while trying to drying them off, not my idea of a good time, they are always damp no matter how hard you rub. OK if you have an awning, we had 3 dogs to dry at one time, but we had a caravan and awning.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Roughly as the map shows.


Much too small to read place names and what is that river on the left and is the map N.Oriented?

Don't keep us in suspense.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Much too small to read place names and what is that river on the left and is the map N.Oriented?
> 
> Don't keep us in suspense.
> 
> Geoff


Click on the map Geoff then you´ll see the blue is the A2 to Bonn. Nothing here is where I am actually going, just the direction from Hannover down to Saarland I only know of one stop so far and that in a hotel car park, I contacted them some weeks ago and they emailed back to say I would be most welcome to stay in their car park in Westerwald.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Click on the map Geoff then you´ll see the blue is the A2 to Bonn. Nothing here is where I am actually going, just the direction from Hannover down to Saarland I only know of one stop so far and that in a hotel car park, I contacted them some weeks ago and they emailed back to say I would be most welcome to stay in their car park in Westerwald.


Still too small to read A2. Blue in cartography is conventionally reserved for water. What are the straight red lines?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Still too small to read A2. Blue in cartography is conventionally reserved for water. What are the straight red lines?


The A2 is off the map and the red lines are what I drew on there with my photo edit Geoff, I haven´t planned a route other than thats the direction I will go, Hannover. Westerwald, Saarland, Rhineland Pfalz, Zittau, Erzgebirge and home, stopping when I want to. If campsites are still closed I suppose the stellplatz will still be open. Shall I stay or should I go hasn´t been decided yet. it might be postponed until I have had my 2 jabs and I have no idea when that will be. Like everywhere else nothing can be taken for granted at the moment.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

JanHank said:


> And if its pouring with rain and you are wet as well and get wetter while trying to drying them off, not my idea of a good time, they are always damp no matter how hard you rub. OK if you have an awning, we had 3 dogs to dry at one time, but we had a caravan and awning.


If you are already wet you cannot get any wetter  Wet is wet. Just put a cover over the bench and the, dried off, dogs go on there. We didn't have them then but there are some amazing towelling coats for dogs now. No such thing as the wrong kind of weather just the wrong kind of clothing  Hang the wet stuff in the shower.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Back to the dream trips...

We still talk about going back to the USA and hiring another RV. This time we'd do a 3 month trip across the country as we'd like to visit places like Oregon, Montana, the Dakotas etc, just to experience all that wide open beautiful countryside.

We did a 2 week RV hire a number of years ago (Florida - Georgia - SC - Alabama) which was a great experience...especially for our son who was 10 or so at the time.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Great experiences Graham. We met up with several 'hirers' and saw the RVs were mostly base models and limited facilities. Many hirers had to buy leads and pipes as well as pay $90 (then) for a set of paper sheets. 

I guess we were lucky and joining a club like Coast to Coast we benefited from some very cheap sites in some of the most amazing locations. Yes we would love to do it again but in 'style' and not roughing it.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We looked at some of the RV's when we were over there. Not our cup of tea at all. Many are uninsulated because Americans tend to follow the sun. We never spotted an RV in Minnesota (land of a thousand lakes) the whole time we were there (3 months on one occasion). For some reason they often have rubber roofs?? Also, for some reason, the Americans also seem to frown upon people that use them. A bit like the travellers over here. For a country that considers itself "classless" they do have some funny attitudes.
There are several posts on here somewhere about people costing out taking their own motorhome. It was not that prohibitive. The paper work was annoying if I remember right.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think rubber roofs were replaced with one piece fiberglass many years ago Pat. Again some of the cheaper models might have had aluminium sheet but that often buckled in the heat. Fleetwood and Winnebago did a whole range of very basic RV for the rental market. Cruise America and RV Rental bought thousands. Trouble was the turnaround was so tight there was no time to correct any problems.
Ex rentals could be bought for 'buttons'.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

These were models for sale, Ray, in showrooms. Probably, I admit, about 12- 15 years ago. They were also very dark as the dark wood and dark upholstery seems to be popular over there. Of course might be different now.
Fuel is cheap!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We haven't RV ed for 11 years now Pat but still keep in touch with several US friends who do. They say campsite costs have rocketed so much as to keep them in one spot now.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I wonder why that is? They are not short of land after all.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Utilities have seen a big increase recently and people expect more. So it has to be fractured in. Two couples have now bought 'lots' on or near golf resorts for $55k. plus $450 a month dues.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I looked at comparable costs renting v shipping our MH out and, whilst I'd love the novelty of having ours out there, the hassle/paperwork etc made me decide that that wouldn't be the best option for us. Besides we want to drive an RV with slide outs again. As you two know the country is built for them.

After our first experience, I'd be very specific in terms of our needs and wants. I'd probably also pack a few things and take them with us as well as arranging for a few thigs to be bought over there and delivered to the RV rental depot. Then the first stop (as last time) would be a Walmart.

The only thing stopping us really is the thought of a long haul flight. Last time we all flew business class which took a chunk of strain out of it. We were both a little younger in those days too!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Once you turn left, Graham, they say you never turn right again  
I have never turned left and I never want to fly long haul again. I suffer from really bad jet lag so my negative experience lasts a long time.
We spoke to a, rare, American traveller once. He told us he booked onto a cargo ship as a passenger. They, apparently, take one or two on at a time. He said the main benefit was that the ships sail right into the middle of major cities so no finding your way from the airport to the nearest place of interest.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I did loads of long haul in my younger days - Aus, NZ, Far East etc - and whist I could manage it Mrs GMJ would struggle. It would knock her about for a week for each leg I reckon. She also isn't great on water either so that option is out too!

Never say never but I don't fancy shelling out several £000 on flights.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m with her all the way

I’d love to travel but my arthritis doesn’t allow it

One day slightly overdoing it, thee days painful recovery

It’s life

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The sun is out and I am beginning to get that travel feeling again. Here is my road plan for the first leg, it will be a 3 day affair, maybe.
Day 1 From Home to Neuruppin.
Day 2 Neuruppin to Hitzacker which is just over the river Elbe (bridge) from Dömitz.
Day 3 Warmeloh to my friends, depending what the regulations are how long I stay there.

Next leg will be down to the Hotel Schloss Westerholt in the Westerwald, the people I got in touch with a few weeks ago.

Depending how we like it there, because it looked a nice area for Motley as well.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hotel Schloss Westerholt


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Still contemplating Ireland

If Alberts eye op works

Otherwise he can’t drive the van unless we downgrade it back to 350

So it’s wait and see

I’d take the hound to Ireland if he is ok

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´m almost sure I have to put my trip on hold because of the travel restrictions, unless they come up with a new plan.
I will still keep planning though because it must come to an end eventually. 

Mind you they thought WW11 would be over by Christmas in 1939 :frown2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Such a shame, Jan. Just keep tweeking the plans and refining them for when these awful times are past.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Alberts eye op on Friday

Hopefully he will get his license back to drive the van

Meanwhile we are debating is it worth another £500 to insure the van, it hasn’t moved for 18 months except for MOT

That’s £750 down the drain

It isn’t easy to steal, behind 6ft locked gates on a main road, we could tie it down with cables

It could be months before he can drive it depending on eyes, Covid and replating it down to 350 again

Still thinking about it

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't want to tempt fate Sandra but what if someone lobs a bottle over the gate? - could do a fair bit of damage.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

You've been too long living in Belfast Jean , ha ha .


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hahaha!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s stood there for 10 years between trips jan

Mind you shadow prows around

Even at 13 he’s not the worlds friendliest dog

But how long he will prowl is anyone’s guess

Sandra


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

My current dream trip is quite simple but I think unattainable under current circumstances, also it's not that unusual:


Ferry from Portsmouth to Santander/Bilbao.


Saunter through Spain and Portugal, following the coast.


From Spain into France via the Costa Brava


Saunter around southern France before heading back west to the French Atlantic coast and a slow wander back up to St Malo.


Stopping at aires/FP/ACSI (or their Spanish/Portuguese equivalents).


Having spoken to the Wonderful MrsWez we's spend three months doing this, she doesn't want to be away for too long.


Apart from the current Covid thing we both still work and also now, there's the whole 90 day rule... ...which is why it remains a dream trip.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds like a plan Mr Wez. Make sure you get on with it. Just look on here at all the people who can no longer travel for all sorts of personal and health reasons.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

patp said:


> Sounds like a plan Mr Wez. Make sure you get on with it. Just look on here at all the people who can no longer travel for all sorts of personal and health reasons.


Yes, that's always a concern, need to retire first.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Alberts eye op on Friday
> 
> Hopefully he will get his license back to drive the van
> 
> ...


Maybe you should shop around on the insurance. Did you try AIB? I considered dropping mine last year as it will never ever get nicked here but I kept it going in the hope that we might actually use it at some point but we only managed 17 nights away which wasnt that great anyway. Its also a PIA if you need to move it onto the road or take it somewhere to get something done. Maybe ring round and see if you can get a cheaper quote for a much reduced mileage and maybe just UK cover this year.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Next week I will have jab number 2 which means anytime after that I will start on my travels, I won´t visit anyone until the 14 days after are up I´ll just float around on my own.
I found this ADAC map through a link on my new German forum and its extremely helpful for travelling.
I´m in one of the Yellow regions, I´ll be driving through a few of the pale orange places to other yellow ones.

I must rustle up some enthusiasm again.

https://www.adac.de/news/coronavirus/


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Go for it Jan!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Get this weekend over, my jab which will probably be on Wednesday, do a few things to prepare, I won´t hurry and wear myself out just take my time because I will need to take clothes for all weathers, but of course only have myself to think about and that still seems strange.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've lost track Jan - how long will this trip be? Or is it open-ended?

I've just had 3 nights - on an organised campsite - and just loved being away in the van again!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Don't forget Motley! Or does he pack his own bag?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan

As far as I can research there are no restrictions on driving anywhere in Germany, but maybe on stopping, although some Stelplatz are open to the road so should be no problem.

Please give me your thoughts.

We have to be at ferry in Ancona on 13th June but are holding off planning route till COVID rules clearer. It will either be Germany- W. Austria(off M/way- Brenner pass)- Italy(36 hours transit) 

OR 

Slowakia (8 hours transit) Austria (with GO Box) - Italy.

First route is about 200km longer but maybe less hassle and not so time constrained if we can find 3 Stelplatz to stay on.

GO Box through Austria is a bit of a hassle and more expensive. [I cannot contemplate going through Czech AND Austria and getting two bloody boxes - at least Slowakia is just a Vignette, regardless of weight.

Either way i think we will need PCR tests, maybe 2 to last to Ancona.

One good thing is that I can pick up my Polish Resident's Card next Tues - after over 3 months since applying! Might make border crossings easier, although in theory i am still limited to 90/180 days in Schengen outside Poland, but they cannot 'date-stamp it'

Your advice would be appreciated

Love from Geoff and Basia


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Geoff, I think they are using vehicle licence plates to track us as we move in and out of Schengen.

I didn't know Poland was not in Schengen. Does that mean we can stay there as long as we like?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> As far as I can research there are no restrictions on driving anywhere in Germany, but maybe on stopping, although some Stelplatz are open to the road so should be no problem.
> Please give me your thoughts.
> Your advice would be appreciated
> Love from Geoff and Basia


:grin2: My advice would be Geoff, ask someone who knows, I don´t have a clue. 
I picked that link up on the German forum, that's the first time I have found something that makes half sense to me. The Navajo is registered in Germany with German number-plates. I don´t intend leaving this country this year and all the places I will visit are in the yellow areas so guess I won´t have any trouble. I have picked my stopping places as far as Westerwald then I have to play it by ear as the saying goes.
I´m not brave enough to go out of this country yet.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> I've lost track Jan - how long will this trip be? Or is it open-ended?
> 
> I've just had 3 nights - on an organised campsite - and just loved being away in the van again!


 :laugh: it will be for as long or as short as I care to make it, this is one plus being on my own with no ties at home, the garden is already out of control with weeds and as long as someone cuts them once a week it will be alright. Howsomever I think it won´t be for months, even with no living creature to come home to I will probably get home sick. I am looking out at a beautiful landscape right now, maybe I should go away for the winter and spend the summer here :grin2:

I´ll be missing the peas in the field behind me when they are ripe.:frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

patp said:


> Geoff, I think they are using vehicle licence plates to track us as we move in and out of Schengen.
> 
> I didn't know Poland was not in Schengen. Does that mean we can stay there as long as we like?


Poland is in Schengen but Geoff lives there.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> Geoff, I think they are using vehicle licence plates to track us as we move in and out of Schengen.
> 
> I didn't know Poland was not in Schengen. Does that mean we can stay there as long as we like?


Pat

Poland is in Schengen. I think you misinterpreted what I said - the reason I am only limited outside Poland is that Poland is my 'Host' country as I am Resident here and as such i am allowed to stay as long as I want, but not being a Citizen of any EU country, now that UK has left the EU, I am limited like any non-EU Citizen to the 90 in 189 days in the rest of Schengen.

As far as using licence plates is concerned, I doubt that will work unless they have a photo of who is in the vehicle. The vehicle itself is not restricted to number of days, except in some countries under domestic law.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I honestly do not understand this 90 days business for people who live in any of the EU countries, not that it would effect me, I don´t want to be away in this country for more that 90 days a year let alone go to other countries. 
There are no hard borders between the countries anymore, the only time we would need to show our passports is to go to England so how will anyone know how long we are in another EU country? For instance, if I decided to go to Italy or Spain for the whole winter how will anyone know that?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*"if I decided to go to Italy or Spain for the whole winter how will anyone know that"? 
*

By your number plate Jan. In the UK, ANPR. (Automatic Number Plate Recognition) Big Brother is watching you wherever you go.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If you stay on a site in Spain they fill in a form and take it to the police every week. Even wild camping they come round and note down licence plates. I expect this is all fed into a computer to be shared with other authorities.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> *"if I decided to go to Italy or Spain for the whole winter how will anyone know that"?
> *
> 
> By your number plate Jan. In the UK, ANPR. (Automatic Number Plate Recognition) Big Brother is watching you wherever you go.


I have a German numberplate so that wouldn´t work-


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> If you stay on a site in Spain they fill in a form and take it to the police every week. Even wild camping they come round and note down licence plates. I expect this is all fed into a computer to be shared with other authorities.


I have a German pass that stays with my passport.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Drew said:


> *"if I decided to go to Italy or Spain for the whole winter how will anyone know that"?
> *
> 
> By your number plate Jan. In the UK, ANPR. (Automatic Number Plate Recognition) Big Brother is watching you wherever you go.


Jan

You are correct about your number plate.

I also expect that you acquired German Citizenship being married to Hans, or are you still just a Resident? If Citizen the 90 day rule does not apply to you. It is those of us who are Residents in the EU but still Citizens of a non-EU/Schengen country, e.g. that have to abide by that rule.

Although one is unlikely to be stopped at an EU internal border, the risk for anyone subject to the 90/180 rule is that if one has to have dealings with the authorities in any country they could ask for proof that one has been in Schengen for less than the 90 days and I understand the onus of proof is on the individual.

Geoff


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> I have a German numberplate so that wouldn´t work-


https://www.nedapidentification.com/anpr-countries/

Have a look at this Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> https://www.nedapidentification.com/anpr-countries/
> 
> Have a look at this Jan.


What am I looking at Drew?

Geoff
I have a
Permanent residence card which has to be renewed each time my British passport is renewed, the same as the Germans with their passport.
German Health card
German driving licence
I do not have a German Passport it is not necessary and would be an unnecessary expense the authorities have told me.

If I did go back to live in the UK these things would have to be changed, but as I have no intention of returning everything I have is German.
The only connection I have with the UK now is my Pension.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

In that case Jan your free to roam within the EU for as long as you choose.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> In that case Jan your free to roam within the EU for as long as you choose.
> 
> Ray.


Right Raymond, how long are you in Portugal for winter, I could come and house sit, your a bit warmer there I think :grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> In that case Jan your free to roam within the EU for as long as you choose.
> 
> Ray.


Ray

There is different opinions being expressed by different governments on what rights of movement an EU country Permanent Resident Card gives one.

The Spanish Consulate in London has written that it does give free roaming. The British Consulate in Warsaw have written to me saying that it does not and that 90/180 applies.

What is your status? Are you French Citizen or just Permanent Resident?

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now I have just looked Geoff I am a 10 year tax paying Permanent Resident. I assumed as I live within in the EU as brits did before Brexit we are free to roam still.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Now I have just looked Geoff I am a 10 year tax paying Permanent Resident. I assumed as I live within in the EU as brits did before Brexit we are free to roam still.
> 
> Ray.


Maybe you should check the situation with the Portuguese and Spanish governments rather than risking overstaying.

i am not saying who is right, just warning that there are different opinions and only the countries any of us are visiting can define whether we can stay more than 90/180 in Schengen, but don't forget even Citizens of EU counties who stay more than 90 days in another EU country have to 'Register' their stay, which has different consequences in each country according to their domestic laws. I understand leaving, even for one day re-starts that domestic law clock.

Geoff


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> 
> There is different opinions being expressed by different governments on what rights of movement an EU country Permanent Resident Card gives one.
> 
> ...


As i understand it 90/180 applies in any other country than the one you are resisident in but how they can apply it i dont know unless we have to have trackers fitted


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bilbaoman said:


> As i understand it 90/180 applies in any other country than the one you are resisident in but how they can apply it i dont know unless we have to have trackers fitted


I agree it is difficult to police, because I could say 'I only left Poland 2 weeks ago.'

I doubt it is on a priority list unless you are doing something wrong, even for traffic police who would just be happy to fine you.

My MH will be in Greece for 4 months, but I will ot be in it for that long.

Where on one's anatomy do you think the tracker would be fitted?>:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Maybe you should check the situation with the Portuguese and Spanish governments rather than risking overstaying.
> 
> i am not saying who is right, just warning that there are different opinions and only the countries any of us are visiting can define whether we can stay more than 90/180 in Schengen, but don't forget even Citizens of EU counties who stay more than 90 days in another EU country have to 'Register' their stay, which has different consequences in each country according to their domestic laws. I understand leaving, even for one day re-starts that domestic law clock. Geoff


Thanks Geoff but no thanks. I think you have your legal hat on today.
No way would I put my head on the block to ask if the blade was sharp. Never ask a direct question as the easy answer is always a resounding "NO".
Far easier to breeze along with the ignorance is bliss face and await to be informed. Apart from that we never stay more than 90 days in Portugal. Usually 10 weeks in the apartment owned by the local tourist office lady and maybe a week en route in Spain. 
I must admit I'm not going to give it a second though and only respect the covid regs as and when.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Probably wise Ray. I would say for all you residents in Europe but without full citizenship you will be fine to wing it as you dont cross any Schengen borders and if you did somehow come a cropper just show them your residency or ID from your host country. Chances are if its plod that will be enough. The people that will fall foul if we overstay are us in the UK. No way round it, they will nab you at the borders for sure.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Thanks Geoff but no thanks. I think you have your legal hat on today.
> *No way would I put my head on the block to ask if the blade was sharp. Never ask a direct question as the easy answer is always a resounding "NO".*
> Far easier to breeze along with the ignorance is bliss face and await to be informed. Apart from that we never stay more than 90 days in Portugal. Usually 10 weeks in the apartment owned by the local tourist office lady and maybe a week en route in Spain.
> I must admit I'm not going to give it a second though and only respect the covid regs as and when.
> ...


Ray

Of course I am in a position where I can say 'I am enquiring for a Client' and sign the letter accordingly.

I did quote the Spanish government's opinion to the British Consulate here and was surprised that they contradicted them, seemed a bit undiplomatic since Spain is a Member of EU and Schengen and UK is not, so they were expressing an opinion on other States Laws, which the UK Government is usually careful to avoid.

Maybe Consular Staff, possibly being locally recruited, are not so careful. I have recently had dealings with a British Embassy Commercial Staff Member and I am very impressed with the guy's acumen, knowledge and interest in trying, within limits, to protect British interests.

I appreciate that you can get in and out of Spain/Portugal within 90 days so no worries.

As for 'Having my legal hat on today' - it never comes off, including using it 'pro bono' on forums and in PMs, so don't knock it - off.:wink2::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Some years ago when we were staying on a Spanish site with some Germans and other Brits there was a sudden flurry of Germans leaving. We asked around and were told that they have a deadline to get back to Germany in order to preserve their pension rights (or something like that). We were also told that many of them only take out 6 monthly leases on apartments in Germany because they spend the rest of the time away.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

nicholsong said:


> I agree it is difficult to police, because I could say 'I only left Poland 2 weeks ago.'
> 
> I doubt it is on a priority list unless you are doing something wrong, even for traffic police who would just be happy to fine you.
> 
> ...


No doubt after its been through several EU departments they will decide to insert it from the rear as like the British goverment they like shafting us:frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> ...
> 
> My MH will be in Greece for 4 months, but I will [n]ot be in it for that long.
> 
> ...


Out of interest Geoff what does your MH insurance say about leaving it for any period of time?

I'm pretty sure ours says it can't be left unattended for more than a day or two if away from it's designated home (i.e. our home address)


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Out of interest Geoff what does your MH insurance say about leaving it for any period of time?
> 
> I'm pretty sure ours says it can't be left unattended for more than a day or two if away from it's designated home (i.e. our home address)


How would that work for people who leave them in storage Graham?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats in Wales G as you would find some sheep squatting in it next day.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> How would that work for people who leave them in storage Graham?


You use the storage place as a designated home for insurance purposes. We used to do that and used 3 different places over the years.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Out of interest Geoff what does your MH insurance say about leaving it for any period of time?
> 
> I'm pretty sure ours says it can't be left unattended for more than a day or two if away from it's designated home (i.e. our home address)


I had to get special dispensation from my insurers to leave the MH on a site in Latvia while I visited St Petersburg for 5 nights.

If course, it never happened because of covid, but that was the requirement. They wanted to know about the security of the site.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> Out of interest Geoff what does your MH insurance say about leaving it for any period of time?
> 
> I'm pretty sure ours says it can't be left unattended for more than a day or two if away from it's designated home (i.e. our home address)


Even such a clause cannot negate the Third Party cover not that is likely to be needed when stationary and as for the comprehensive cover I shall just have to carry the risk, but theft is unlikely on the small island as I shall advise the port police, so it will not be possible for a thief to get it off the island.

Geoff


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

AS Geoff says you sometimes just have to take the risk. I have fully comp insurance normally but instead of worrying about the small print (and fate) just accepted that I could only get 3rd party when visiting Morocco, Bosnia, Albania asian Turkey etc. I relied on ADAC to help in the worse senario. Rather peed off that they have after 14 years membership they have dumped me because I have a UK address.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> Even such a clause cannot negate the Third Party cover not that is likely to be needed when stationary and as for the comprehensive cover I shall just have to carry the risk, but theft is unlikely on the small island as I shall advise the port police, so it will not be possible for a thief to get it off the island.
> 
> Geoff


What about if someone broke in to it Geoff?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My dream trip will probably be without my beloved hound from hell

When we don’t have the worry of him guarding the MH

When we can stop on site and relax without knowing around the van he is a hound from hell

Of course he is contained in the garage with a powerful fan and open doors on either side on site , travels in the garage with his own own opening window

But who will cuddle with me in an air condition van?

Who will we leave in an air conditioned van for four hours completely silent and content until we return ?

Who will ensure no one will even attempt to break into our van day or night 

And who will be a gentle giant once freed from his self imposed guarding duties away from the van ?

Without him it will never be the same again 

He has travelled throughout Europe

A hound from hell and a gentle giant in equal measures 

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> AS Geoff says you sometimes just have to take the risk. I have fully comp insurance normally but instead of worrying about the small print (and fate) just accepted that I could only get 3rd party when visiting Morocco, Bosnia, Albania asian Turkey etc. I relied on ADAC to help in the worse senario. *Rather peed off that they have after 14 years membership they have dumped me because I have a UK address.*




I thought ADAC were still renewing UK members just not accepting new ones.

Geoff


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> [/B]
> 
> I thought ADAC were still renewing UK members just not accepting new ones.
> 
> Geoff


Technically you are correct Geoff I could still be a member, but only a standard member ie I would be covered for anything that would happen to me WITHIN Germany. But as a UK member I can no longer qualify for "plus" membership that covers mainland Europe, including the Balkans and many counties outside Europe as well.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> Technically you are correct Geoff I could still be a member, but only a standard member ie I would be covered for anything that would happen to me WITHIN Germany. But as a UK member I can no longer qualify for "plus" membership that covers mainland Europe, including the Balkans and many counties outside Europe as well.


Understood.

Not much use to anybody that is it?

I was a member but now have recovery with my insurance and had to call two times, both attended by ADAC :laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Understood.
> 
> Not much use to anybody that is it?
> 
> I was a member but now have recovery with my insurance and had to call two times, both attended by ADAC :laugh:


I had recovery with my insurance Geoff, but it didn´t cover more than just taking the van to the nearest ADAC garage. I am now fully covered with ADAC


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

JanHank said:


> I had recovery with my insurance Geoff, but it didn´t cover more than just taking the van to the nearest ADAC garage. I am now fully covered with ADAC


I'm envious Jan. The Plus membership was very extensive, even from memory covering medical expenses in event of an accident etc, etc. Had to call them out twice in my long membership and I was very impressed.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Glandwr said:


> I'm envious Jan. The Plus membership was very extensive, even from memory covering medical expenses in event of an accident etc, etc. Had to call them out twice in my long membership and I was very impressed.


I have the Plus, 94€ and it covers me whatever I am driving. Unfortunately Heike didn´t think of that when I broke down on the way to her home in 2019, she was driving my car behind me, who would have known who was driving what. :frown2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

At last I see an end in sight, it’s been a long time coming as the idea started 31st Jan. 

My first stop will be at the place I stayed for a few nights when Hans was in hospital, It will be the First time I have been back since, I’ll stop for 1 or 2 nights, then it will either be to Polsow football field or Neuruppin, I am waiting to hear from the chap in Polsow to make sure I am able to stay there for a night, I would like to see the people there, but it isn’t a must, just a night stop on my round trip. I don’t intend staying in one place for long.

So busy bee today.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad its all coming together Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The ADAC stellplatz book has arrived, blast its heavy, 2 kg. I don´t like it, nothing like the Bord Atlas I have no idea how to look for places, no description of what the places are like, I think I have wasted 25€.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Can you send it back and get a refund Jan?

If not whack it Ebay at 22.50€, collection only. At lest that way you'd get most of your dosh back.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah, send it back!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Already back in its box, label printed and back it will go. :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Now you can spot me coming and going :grin2:

My cleaning has been sabotaged by rape dust.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My first stop 45 mins await Ferienhof Horlitz with Simone & Uwe.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’d love to go back to Italy, and maybe Croatia , and obviously Israel

If we no longer have shadow I think we would fly

Meanwhile we can’t travel anywhere in the mH if Alberts eye doesn’t improve

If we didn’t have to worry about Shadow I think a cruise would be in order 

If Albert is cancer free maybe even a world cruise and sod part of the kids inheritance 

It’s been a rotten year of Covid, long Covid and not being able to access medical help or a rheumatologist 

I’ve struggled through alone unable to separate long Covid from inflammatory arthritis , only knowing I’m in pain, stiff and very tired , and I can’t really manage 

Severe lowerback hip pain probably caused by calcium crystals and a GP surprised I knew I had calcium crystal disease, and she didn’t 

Anyway not something she can do anything about, I need disease modifying drugs which she can’t subscribe see a rheumatologist she said ,if only 

Covid has closed everything down, my appointment last week with the rheumatologist cancelled , it’s over 18 months since my last appointment ,the next a telephone consultation in August

In between I have an appointment next week with a rheumatologist at a different hospital, because I insisted appointments found me an appointment with any rheumatologist at any hospital

Fingers crossed it won’t be cancelled at the last minute. Again 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I’m not sure if I have shown you my new cushion covers or not.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Very pretty Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Arrived first stop 2 pm. One other van here from the Erzgiberge. If you look closely you will see the top of the Navajo.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Woohoo, that was quick Jan! No fanfare, just off!!

I hope it all lives up to your expectations and that you have a fabulous time. Just mosey, n take it all in.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have a lovely trip Jan

We must wait till Alberts eye is clear enough to get new glasses and he can reapply for his licence to drive the van

If not we need to reduce the weight to 350 

Which means removing the tow bar and also our ability to carry the three wheeler bike, without it I’m not sure it’s worth going away as I would have no transport

Of course without shadow it may be possible to use the garage 

But he doesn’t look like he’s going anywhere soon 

Sandra


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Have a lovely trip - we head off ourselves tomorrow.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice and sunny, busy doing nothing, unwinding from the preparation worry. As I only have my SIM card at the moment I won’t post anywhere else on the forum until I have someone else’s to use. 

I can’t work out how to couple the phone with the iPad, tried no end of times and failed. May have to use the midi instead.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Mifi not MIDI as the spell Chaco says 🤨


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh Horlics I give up.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glad to see you got away Jan. Have a lovely time and keep us posted.

Dont you just turn on the hotspot on the iphone and then in wifi settings on the ipad search for the iphones hot spot and connect? Ages since Ive dont it on Apple but its dead easy or it was.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Gretchibald said:


> Have a lovely trip - we head off ourselves tomorrow.


Where are you off to Alan? I've had a paddle in Millisle n had great fun watching a couple of school sessions with kayaks in the very safe bay.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

No success with linking the blinking things, but maybe just as well because I need to get used to the phone. Tomorrow I go a little bit further north to Pasewalk area, the football pitch. It has been a lovely relaxing day, lots of walks, not marathons. Got stuck into a book, I have to skip quite a bit because the author is one of those that counts the daisies in a chain. You can see the top of the van.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*I can't work out how to couple the phone with the iPad, tried no end of times and failed*. May have to use the midi instead.

On your Phone > Settings > WiFi. Ensure that WiFi is turned on.

On you iPad. > Settings > Wifi. Again ensure WiFi is on.

*If your system permits* your iPad will connect immediately.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have it still tells me on the iPad Is not connected to the internet


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Try this Jan.

Open the Settings app on your iPhone and tap Personal Hotspot. Press the toggle at the top of the screen to switch it on.

On the same screen you’ll see a password which is required the first time you connect your laptop or tablet to your phone.

You’ll also may be given the option to tether your phone via Bluetooth or USB. (I believe USB is for Android phones???)

Once connected, choose your iPhone from the list of available Wi–Fi networks and enter the password. This may done automatically???

Unfortunately I am struggling with this as my set-up is different from yours.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That’s done it 😁 thank you Drew, I am answering from the iPad, so much easier.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I carry a MIFI. on trips, having entered the password it’s always available on the iPad

Albert connects his phone to it as well to browse the net

It can be bought on a monthly basis through 3THREE 

I pay for it monthly, which worked out cheaper for a couple of two months trips, typical at a time I haven’t needed it for almost 18 months 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have Mifi but to remove my card from the iPhone is too much faf. Much easier this way.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This is another angle looking at the Navajo in the distance, a white dot right of the first trees. This walk took us down to a lake, but I couldn’t find a way to get to it. 
Have you seen where Motley slept most of the night, I don’t know who I have shown what to.
He has finally given in and sleeping in the same place.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don’t understand why you would need to do that Jan

You are just picking up a Wfi signal Albert doesn’t remove his card 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> I don't understand why you would need to do that Jan
> 
> You are just picking up a Wfi signal Albert doesn't remove his card
> 
> Sandra


No, you have got the card in the wifi it won't work without one and I only have one SIM card.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It’s switched off again, no idea what’s going on with the blessed thing.

Knocked over a nice red drink onto my bed just now, good job I have a thick cover that absorbed it so no harm to the upholstery .


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Not having much luck Jan!

I had the pleasure of a dog's company the other night. My son's dog normally sleeps in their bedroom but he's not allowed upstairs in my SIL's house. So when we visit there he'll quite often get distressed n bark n one of them has to sleep downstairs with him.

However,when he stays with me at home he's absolutely no bother - no barking or crying. So they asked would I consider having him in the MH for their 2nd night.

He was as good as gold. So that's a first for me - a dog in the MH.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If or when I don’t have Motley I don’t like to think about Jean.

A beautiful morning a quiet night the only difference from home is the birds are much closer and louder. 
The gas hatch fell on my head when I was putting something in yesterday, I have a duck egg on my head and it’s a bit hurty 😣 
I’m going to see if MediaMarkt are open today in hope they can sort out what’s going on with the coupling. Then a bit further north to Polsow near Pasewalk. 
I might change my mind, nobody is expecting me there so I may turn left and get a bit further west. I can do what I like and surprise myself.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Now the iPad is working again with the iPhone, all very Strange. I will have my breakfast and try again to make sure it still works.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It’s very warm here in Hitzacker. Did a Major move 340 + km in 4 1/2 hours. Not what I planned at all. TomTom brought me on the motorway, it was easy going even though lots of roadworks, but some of the time There were very few vehicles on the road, Lorry were not too bad. 
The place is pretty packed because of the holiday today, I guess a lot have taken tomorrow off to have a long weekend.
I will be off to Warmeloh tomorrow 180 km and stay at least for the weekend. The last time we were here there were about 10 vans that was 2016.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Very tidy Jan. What facilities and how much?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Left there drove 150 km to my friends in Warmeloh where the horses are. Just finished a beer and a mishmash meal. I will stay here the weekend. 
It’s a free place with water and emptying facilities and a few places with electricity the extras you pay for.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Did a Major move 340 + km in 4 1/2 hours.


Crikey Jan, are you in a hurry?!? Would you not find the non-motorway more interesting?

You can set TT to avoid motorways.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I thought it was set for avoid motorways Jean, once I got on there, thinking it might only be for a few km. The traffic wasn’t terrible not a lot of lorries to fight with as a lot of road works so had to just keep up with the traffic, past road works was so easy going, again not many lorries and I could scoot along nicely at 120 or so. 
Hitzacker was crowded, I had a 4 hour break, walked Mot had egg and bacon then a sleep and thought , I know a Better place than this, 2 5 hours later I was here in Warmeloh. Have wheels can travel. 🤣


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe the TT is only set to avoid Toll Roads and not motorways.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Maybe the TT is only set to avoid Toll Roads and not motorways.
> 
> Ray.


Íve had another look and remembered I had changed it for motorways last year when I went home from here (and got caught for speeding because I was the only person om the Autobahn.
Fixed back to no motorways now.

It is HOT I may have to put my shorts on regardless how it looks.
Such a relaxed atmosphere here, they have several new fowls, one is orphaned and fed with a bottle, I haven't seen him yet as he was put out in the field with the others before I was dressed.

Where the Van stands is where we first stood with our caravan in 2003, the best stop we made that year, we have stayed good friends ever since.

The best stop Webadressen in 2000 is where I will be next week, near to Heike, there we left a caravan for a few years as well.
Later I will go in the house where it's cool and use their Internet for a few pictures. Must try a selfie with the horses in the background.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Maybe the TT is only set to avoid Toll Roads and not motorways.
> 
> Ray.


But there are no Toll roads in Germany anyway - not like thieving France. And Austria, but we are going to have to pay to get to Greece quickly, because we only have 4 weeks. I have just signed a contract today which will bring in more than enough to cover the whole summer. Yippee!

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So if countries can't charge for their motorways Geoff, how do they fund them? Hundreds of Pounds VED like the UK? 
At least in France you have the choice to use them or not.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*A few pictures*

I am in the house so plenty of internet :grin2:

Where I stand, behind me is the muck heap, while it's undisturbed it's more straw smelling than horse, but if it gets too bad I can move elsewhere on the farm.

The Walk we can make as many times a day as we like and Motley always finds an interesting fresh smell. 
The horses with their foals.

Lots of sky here as well.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds like its going well Jan. Weather looks great also and a very peaceful looking location.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It can be hectic sometimes during the day with everyone coming to look after their horses, but normally the time they spend with the horse during the week is Limited because of work, weekends used to be busy before the virus stopped people Mixing, hopefully that will soon alter. Nights here I love, now and then a horse sound, but otherwise silence.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks lovely Jan, and you'll thrive on the company.

Have you internal screens, or how do you keep the van cool. I discovered my maxxair fan does a good job on automatic but I guess it hasn't been hot, hot yet.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I do have internal screens Jean and they are closed against the sun now. To keep cool there is a good trick while I am here, I come in the house 😁 .


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> *So if countries can't charge for their motorways Geoff, how do they fund them? *Hundreds of Pounds VED like the UK?
> At least in France you have the choice to use them or not.
> 
> Ray.


In respect of Motorways ask the Germans about funding their free ones.

As far as other roads and streets are concerned, including the roads you refer to as an alternative choice from motorways in France, I am sure the methods are complex and different in each country. There must be many times the kms of other roads and streets in each country than motorways.

Note Spain is making their M/ways free after the operating contracts run out.

Then there are the pavements, usually two each side of a street and road, which must also be financed.

By the time you get all the answers I will probably be dead and then some of the answers will have changed and you will have to start again, ad infinitum, till you are dead.

Enjoy.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I really don't know the answers to all those questions Geoff but possibly Germany taxes some other motoring product to fund their roads and Spain has long been 'helped' by the EU on Transport. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

But Germany does have Maut for lorries

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/LKW-Maut


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have just enjoyed a wonderful evening with the family and an American Mum and her son who is soon to be the husband of someone we met the first time we were here when she arrived on her horse carrying a gigantic sunflower for us. 
We all drank beer, schnapps and wine in that order. The Americans don’t speak many words of German so it was a mix of Both languages. I will be seeing them again over the weekend, the Mother is staying here and the son with Relanas Mother elsewhere. A good time has been had by all.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Isn't it great to get back to some form of intercourse?! Glad it's going so well for you.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Today we have been to the race course :grin2: They have a big area for horse jumping so we watched while Marie, one of the family did the course on her horse, afterwards Motley had his turn and I didn’t have my camera with me, silly woman.

We will have other chances that’s for sure.

Not good weather today, this morning it was stormy, hot and sticky with some rain this afternoon.
I am spending a lot of time in the kitchen with Christel and speak German with her all the time and it comes a bit easier every day.
I think I will be here for a few days, it’s always a relaxed atmosphere even though they are busy almost all day long, but still find a few minutes here and there to talk.
They being Christel the Mum, Karl Herman her son, Birgit his wife, Marie and Carl - Heindrich their two children who are no longer children. When Hans and I first came here in 2003 we used to wheel Carl Heindrich around in his pram, I will always know how old he is.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not good weather today, but a lovely day spent mostly with the family from breakfast lunch of bbq meat & salad and tonight home grown beef like I haven’t tasted for years, red cabbage, Kloßes and sauce. The weight I lost will soon be back at this rate. Motley has two girl friends. 
I am staying here for most of this week. Christel is a Roman Catholic and this morning was watching a service on TV when I joined her, the sermon was so very appropriate, your family you can’t choose but you can choose your friends, we both said he must have chosen that subject especially for us.
This is Marie with a few months old foal, I think this is an orphan with an adult companion, the foal has a special milk formula and drinks it from a bucket.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My few days here is getting close to a week :grin2:.

It’s really even better this time becauseof being without company in the house for the whole winter until now.
Motley and I walk several times a day, I don’t take the other 2 because at the moment dogs are supposed to be kept on Leads because of the young deer, Motley needs no lead because he sticks close to me and is obedient, the other 2 are not as well trained and of course they don’t belong to me.

Tomorrow I am taking Christel for a trip in the van, we will go for afternoon coffee and cake to a restaurant Hans and I used to visit for a few days when we came here, they have a place for motorhomes, but we were always the only one there. When Hans lived here this restaurant was just a cafe where the teenagers met.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

A bit more news to report, the new German American RV people will be 1 hour 25 mins from where I am now at the weekend and I intend being there with them 😁


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You might even be swayed to get an RV Jan.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Are they having a meet Jan or is it just one van? Sounds good either way - enjoy!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

There are going to be A LOT of vans Jean, It was full so 80 vans half of what the Venue can take. I am going in place of a caravan someone usually tows that’s had an accident. I am looking forward to the weekend very much, but no way will I be persuaded to have one of those big vans Ray.
Friday afternoon I will be there.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Last time I was at a German meet was at the TEC factory - what a great weekend that was! What a friendly bunch, and their singing/dancing get-together with a free bar showed them in a different light from what I'd experienced living there about 40yrs earlier.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I didn’t know you had lived in Germany Jean, which part?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Near Munchengladbach for a couple of years.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Water is in, toilet emptied, floor swept, just the little bit of waste water to dispose of up the road as I leave tomorrow. The others are on their way, but my host doesn’t go until tomorrow so that’s when I will also be there. I’m really getting excited about meeting these people. 
They seem to have these meetings regularly in different locations. They have a corona testing station there I am fully vaccinated so all should be well.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Water is in, toilet emptied, floor swept, just the little bit of waste water to dispose of up the road as I leave tomorrow. The others are on their way, but my host doesn't go until tomorrow so that's when I will also be there. I'm really getting excited about meeting these people.
> They seem to have these meetings regularly in different locations. They have a corona testing station there* I am fully vaccinated so all should be well*.


Hope you have a great time Jan but still be careful with the old distancing. You cant be too careful vaccine or not.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The excitement is building!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't forget the credit card and check the expiry date. Then theres the gaffer tape.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Slow internet so sorry not a lot of reporting. We are enjoying being amongst so many people and dogs, however I think 2 1/2 days is long enough. So many friendly people, there are not many who don’t speak some English and I have to remind them they must speak to me in German, it’s quite funny because they want to practice English.
Tommy and Ramona who are my host and hostess because they would normally bring a caravan,but it is out of service now after having a tyre blow out on the motorway a few weeks ago and the body was damaged so I am here instead, anyway they are very lovely people and Motley has taken to them so I have to watch out they don’t kidnap him tomorrow 😁. He is the most photographed dog here, everyone says what a lovely well behaved little chap he is and can’t believe he will be 12 next month. They also don’t treat me as an old lady because they don’t think I look 76 years old. When I collected my lunch today from the Imbiss the boss told the young Woman serving me "give that lovely dog a bratwurst" she handed it to Motley as it was, he of course didn’t take it as he’s never had a whole anything , always small pieces, so I took it from her and he had it in the van, cut up and fed off a fork the civilised way.
Last night I missed the fire they made because I was so tired after driving through Bremen instead of taking the motorway to get here, then coming face to face with all these people who I have only been in contact with for a couple of months and don’t know who is who, names of course going one ear and out the other except for a few easy names. 
Tonight I expect to get to know a few more of them, of course every one knows me from the forum, "you must be Janet" they will say in English. 
Tomorrow I will head towards Westerwald and the hotel car park I arranged to spend a night or two in, I want to be with Heike by Thursday for her weekend. After that I have no idea, my plan is out of the window.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Slow internet so sorry not a lot of reporting. We are enjoying being amongst so many people and dogs, however I think 2 1/2 days is long enough. So many friendly people, there are not many who don't speak some English and I have to remind them they must speak to me in German, it's quite funny because they want to practice English.
> Tommy and Ramona who are my host and hostess because they would normally bring a caravan,but it is out of service now after having a tyre blow out on the motorway a few weeks ago and the body was damaged so I am here instead, anyway they are very lovely people and Motley has taken to them so I have to watch out they don't kidnap him tomorrow 😁. He is the most photographed dog here, everyone says what a lovely well behaved little chap he is and can't believe he will be 12 next month. They also don't treat me as an old lady because they don't think I look 76 years old. When I collected my lunch today from the Imbiss the boss told the young Woman serving me "give that lovely dog a bratwurst" she handed it to Motley as it was, he of course didn't take it as he's never had a whole anything , always small pieces, so I took it from her and he had it in the van, cut up and fed off a fork the civilised way.
> Last night I missed the fire they made because I was so tired after driving through Bremen instead of taking the motorway to get here, then coming face to face with all these people who I have only been in contact with for a couple of months and don't know who is who, names of course going one ear and out the other except for a few easy names.
> Tonight I expect to get to know a few more of them, of course every one knows me from the forum, "you must be Janet" they will say in English.
> Tomorrow I will head towards Westerwald and the hotel car park I arranged to spend a night or two in, I want to be with Heike by Thursday for her weekend. After that I have no idea, my plan is out of the window.


Go girl, you're making me jealous.

Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Great news Jan! So pleased you are enjoying your trip.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Fantastic Jan. I was wondering where you had got to with an update. Sounds like you are having a great time. Really pleased.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> After that I have no idea, my plan is out of the window.


Those are the best trips Jan!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I’ve skipped a few days, I did intend Westerwald and Saarland, which by the way is a beautiful part of Germany, I passed through it today, the land of many bridges, something the Germans know how to build. I have travelled 431 km. almost to Heike, she is 12 km away from here and came to see me when I arrived at 7.30 pm 
I had company all day in Warmeloh, company all day in Falkensteinsee, I can be on my own anytime at home so came to be in more company here. I may double back to Saarland next week, but you know with me anything can happen.

It was a super weekend and will be repeated in September with an old timer weekend and as I am an old timer I can go.
The chap I have to thank for the weekend sent me a lovely WhatsApp message, so lovely it brought a tear to my eye. I have an open invitation to visit them in Bremer Haven when I fancy a trip North.
I can entertain myself for a few days here , then on Friday Heike is coming clothes and shoe shopping with me, otherwise the soles of my shoes will be worn out and the seat out of my pants gone.:surprise:

I will posts few pictures when I’m at Heiles.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad it's going so well for you Jan!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad to hear it is all going well Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What a peaceful night, I am at Nollhof where We kept a caravan for some years and this is where we were when we found Motley on the internet, what luck that was. 
I will be going to stay at Heike’s tomorrow, it was a surprise to her (and me 😁) that I arrived yesterday and before we go to stay she has to lay Motley’s carpet on her wooden floor so he doesn’t slip about as he is used to carpet. Till later with a few pictures of the weekend.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Where I met my Mummy 11 years ago just about now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Just over there we had our caravan behind those daisies.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Some nice nostalgia Jan. Hopefully its made you happy not sad but maybe a bit of both.

Weather looks nice. Bit grim here today. Just been out on the bike and its almost stormy looking.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not as sad anymore, I am thankful for the wonderful years we had together and the memory he has left me with. He would be sad if he were here though to see how the place has deteriorated since we were here, no more horses, one of his loves, the walking is not easy be aide the tractors have made deep gullies anc the grass has not been cut, but the distant screnary is still beautiful.
I hope you all appreciate I’m using precision internet to show you all this 😅
Mot has had a go on the agility just around the corner from here and I didn’t think to take a photo when he jumped, he even went through the long tunnel. These people used to be in a little field right near our caravan, I have a lovely video, might even be on YouTube of Shade going over the dog walk with 3 or 4 black puppies following him.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Mistakes you’ll have to guess the words, it’s a pain in the rear trying to alter them


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Lovely memories Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It’s just after 6 am and Ilsa, where I am staying, has just been picked up by taxi to go for her 3 times a week kidney dialysis and I said to myself, thank goodness, although I was told Hans would recover and wouldn’t need dialysis I don’t think that would have been the case and to see him going through this for years would have been worse than being without him. Ilsa is nothing but skin and bone, her sight is going, she can’t walk without the aid of a Walker and even then just creeping along, this is after 5 years of dialysis. My eldest brother had enough after 4 years he was exhausted, you’re life is no longer your own as you live by the dialysis days. Raymond, after 4 years, refused anymore, he died 2 weeks later.

The birds are serenading me, the tops and side windows are open because it is so warm, I’m surrounded by bushes and trees and there are probably a few red squirrels about, but I’ve not seen any this time.
I will be moving to Heikes today, Thursday she finishes work for the weekend so Friday we go shopping for clothes and shoes for me :grin2:.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> It's just after 6 am and Ilsa, where I am staying, has just been picked up by taxi to go for her 3 times a week kidney dialysis and I said to myself, thank goodness, although I was told Hans would recover and wouldn't need dialysis I don't think that would have been the case and to see him going through this for years would have been worse than being without him. Ilsa is nothing but skin and bone, her sight is going, she can't walk without the aid of a Walker and even then just creeping along, this is after 5 years of dialysis. My eldest brother had enough after 4 years he was exhausted, you're life is no longer your own as you live by the dialysis days. Raymond, after 4 years, refused anymore, he died 2 weeks later.
> 
> The birds are serenading me, the tops and side windows are open because it is so warm, I'm surrounded by bushes and trees and there are probably a few red squirrels about, but I've not seen any this time.
> I will be moving to Heikes today, Thursday she finishes work for the weekend so Friday we go shopping for clothes and shoes for me :grin2:.


My best friend who I have known since school has been on Dialysis since he was 14 Jan. Hoping to go and see him maybe today for the first time since Covid. Its hit him hard I think. More isolated than ever.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

How very sad, has there never been a chance of transplant? We should all carry a donation card or best of all of those who want to opt out of donating carry a card. Hans had his donation card, no good when kidneys are already kaputt. I also think it is only certain hospitals that do these transplants and remove organs for transplant. A great pity more is not done to make people aware that there death might be someone else’s chance of a better life.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> How very sad, has there never been a chance of transplant? We should all carry a donation card or best of all of those who want to opt out of donating carry a card. Hans had his donation card, no good when kidneys are already kaputt. I also think it is only certain hospitals that do these transplants and remove organs for transplant. A great pity more is not done to make people aware that there death might be someone else's chance of a better life.


He had one when we were in our early 20s but it never took. I remember going to see him in hospital in Newcastle for what seemed like weeks and he wasnt good. I think he is a rare blood type or something and it proved harder and harder to get a match so in the end he took himself off the list. He does it all himself at home though. Always been a chirpy chap though, we ran a mobile disco together for years when we were kids and I remember when we were 17 going on a weeks holiday run by the Tyneside Kidney patients organisation to a holiday camp on Sussex beach where they had a dialysis unit. Worra laugh we had and of course got up to no good whatsoever.

Yes I carried a donor card since my teens as a result but I doubt anything I have would be any use to anyone now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Back to a happy Post. I am now at Heikes, It is very warm and I’m on her Veranda listening to the 3 canaries singing.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We are all encouraged to go on the list of organ donators when we renew our driving licences now. I think many more people are now on it than when you had to apply for a card.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Here are a few pictures*

The weekend first then where we were yesterday.

The crowning of the organiser; his surprise, the singer who sang English songs and this one was a naughty one, the beer bar.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My greeting from Heike


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have 2 emails from you Drew, but nothing on here.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The First Morning at Heikes, still woke up at 6 am which seems to have become my norm no matter what time I am in bed. 
The Summer has truly arrived here, Yesterday was another wajjrm day, high twenties .all day, today 30° with a 10 kmph breeze so not too overwhelming, but it gets even warmer as the week goes on.
Heike had her second jab yesterday, she has trouble lifting the arm and a slight headache, hopefully she will be better today.

Motley is remembering everything, it was so cute seeing him follow Jūrgen about yesterday evening with his ball in his mouth ( Motley not Jūrgen).
We will be doing the same walks we always do when we are here and probably meet the same people, already 3 neighbours have greeted me as a long lost friend 😃.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He is very happy here, a Home from Home. The carpet is here especially for him, we bought it when we were here for 3 months because he can’t play safely on wooden floors. There’s a strip in the living room and the hallway.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> I have 2 emails from you Drew, but nothing on here.


Not me Jan, I didn't email you yesterday.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Not me Jan, I didn't email you yesterday.


Not a private email Drew, but emails from the forum to tell me you had turned my picture on here, but you must have deleted them.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You're certainly having a people-packed trip Jan - glad it's going so well for you.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have Heikes company all day until Monday when she goes back to work. On Tuesday she had her second jab, she didn’t feel well after the first, had a heavy painful arm, headache and tired, the same thing after the second one only worse, today she’s fine.
We were going shopping tomorrow to buy me shoes and clothes, but it’s too hot for that milarky, I’ll have to start thinking about becoming a naturist because soon all shoes and clothes will be worn out.

I am serenaded around 6 am each morning by the 3 canaries they have in an Avery, I must make a video, they sound so sweet.

There are 2 meetings like last weekend to look forward to, one in September and another in June next year, both in the same place, Falkensteinsee. Yesterday Heike and I had a discussion about what to do about the September one because it is on the weekend we were going to start our holiday to go south, Bavaria direction. The result being, we both changed our minds so now the direction will be North. She’s not be my biological daughter, but we not only look a bit alike we also think alike at times.
Corresponding with the organiser and Tommy she is also getting to know them. We are waiting to hear from the camp site to see if they have a place for us, if not we have been invited once more to share Tommy‘s patch.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Lovely to hear you looking into the future.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> I am serenaded around 6 am each morning by the 3 canaries they have in an Avery, I must make a video, they sound so sweet.


Nothing would sound sweet at 6am!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Rain pounding down on the Velux windows virtually all night here Jean.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have been invited to visit my new friends Tommy and Ramona so my plan is really topsoil Turvy now. Next weekend I will start my journey home, stopping off at Spreewald not Erzgebirge as planned. It’s a Stellplatz owned by a couple I met last weekend so if it’s to my liking it is not too far from home for me To revisit. I will go home for a week and then go to Tommy and Ramona in Bremerhafen. I am so glad I joined this German forum, there are so many friendly people and most a lot younger than me, some even in their forties. 
Today as I was getting something from the Navajo a youngish chap spoke to me in English, he lives just round the corner from Heike, is married to a Filipino and they have 2 children, he invited me to call on his wife, she isn’t getting on too well with the German language he says and would be very happy to have a conversation in English. 
This is such a friendly area, I am spoken to every day by people I met when I was here for 3 months.
The plan has not been stuck to almost from the start so next time I will not waist my time planning anything.😃


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We found the same

We travel freely without planning anything except the country we will travel in 

Had no plan other than Croatia and set our sights on that

I’m sure we missed much but found much 

But that’s travelling free

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I forgot to say we have a place booked for September, an XXL spot Next to Ramona and Tommy, a nice big area separated by hedges 150 square meters to ourselves. :grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds like a plan, Jan - or not!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> The plan has not been stuck to almost from the start so next time I will not waist my time planning anything.😃


Way to go Jan! I won't say I told you so hahaha!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Neither will I 

The best holidays were on the hoof

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The deposit for our spot has been paid 👍
I’m not quite sure what will happen next week, I intend starting the upward journey towards home, I must admit at the moment I am in no hurry to get there. It’s been another good day, another person stopped his car to say hello to me today, a Polish man with 2 dogs who lives 3 doors down said he was pleased to see me and we must have a chat before I leave. I said good morning to lady in her lovely garden and 30 mins later left knowing her Christian name which is not usual in this country. 😁
Tomorrow I am taking Jürgen to the Rhein for the day, Heike has to work.
I can’t explain it, but somehow I think I have found a new pathway if that make sense to you.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That was a super 5 1/2 hours Jūrgen Motley and I spent together, I keep praising myself for how when I must get on with this language 👏 

The Loraley from above. We spent about an hour up there then left the Rhein and had a look at the Lahn where we drove up a very narrow steep road, aöll S bends, Parker in the Kloster car park drank coffee with hobnobs and chatted fo4 an hour while outside it rained. Many twists turns steep climbs home and congratulations from Jürgen who says I am a ver good driver 😁 he was relaxed and could look at the surroundings without worry.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ooh that sounds promising, Jan. A new pathway with new, and old, friends.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> I can't explain it, but somehow I think I have found a new pathway if that make sense to you.


It dies Jan. I think you've found your confidence again. Happy days!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry, should have been It does!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The same place, same dog, different person :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Good for you girl

Go get it , you know you can

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

So far I have only spent 2 weeks in the van, the other 2 in Heikes house, but I'm starting to miss my house, garden and surrounding area. 
I will start to wind my way home on Wednesday, first heading towards the Spreewald, but must have an overnight stop on the way, I will consult park4night or one of the others for that because the Place I have been recommended is far too big for my liking, it holds 150 motorhomes :surprise: although it looks an interesting area I am not terribly interested in Museums and such like., but there is a River and lots of cycle tracks.
https://www.promobil.de/stellplatz/stellplatz-franzrasen-588f1f4d721d54a528160aad.html

I really need to get more NE to get home. In September I will be coming back down to Heike for a few days and then we go North again to Falkensteinsee ( not to be confused with Frankenstein >), where the Facebook US Oldtimers meet and after these 3 days we will explore the North see coast and maybe the Ostsee as well, she will have 2 weeks holiday.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes I understand

As we travel I begin to miss my home

Then I need to make a dash for it 

No matter how great the Holliday has been I want to go home

I want to walk into my home, sigh as the memories settle around me , I’m home 

And I’m so afraid of having to sell it 

I fought hard to make this house our home,it didn’t accept me easily 

For others , they could not understand the need to be accepted by a house ,for me it was so important

And when it finally did it became my home

It’s cherished me and mine

And I walk back into this house having been away, and I’m home 

I’m home in a house I love, a house that loves me, loves my family 

It surrounds me and I relax

I’m home 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thought I had better add this to the original Thread as I keep dotting about. 
I left Heike just before 10 this morning and took the fast route with motorways where I almost flew at time# and landed at an airport for small planes at 2.15, Schöngleina near Jena.
It will be quiet at night I imagine as it’s not noisy now, 2 planes have taken off in the last few minutes, I guess the pilots work all day and come to play in the evening.
Lots of room for my little man, he’s already had a walk round, with me of course. 
There are a few caravans here but not where I am, they are the permanent caravans, just one behind me, I haven’t seen the occupants yet, must be out in their car.
I will leave here early in the morning for South Brandenburg, then th3 last leg is only 200 km to home.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’ve enjoyed your trip Jan

A vicarious experience 

Maybe we will be able to set out on our own trip in the not to distant future 

Even though shadow is definitely passed his best I think he would enjoy it 

Possibly his last trip in the van

If he doesn’t fade away maybe it won’t be 

I struggle to maintain the balance , of him not loosing weight but not gaining it either

But he still gets excited when he is going for a walk , doesn’t seem to be in pain , but he is definitely frail 

Literally a shadow of his former self , he eats now on demand, four or five times a day, his favourite chicken breast and rice with a touch of liver 

I’ve just cooked chicken bones in the slow cooker for 24 hrs and liquidised them as a source of calcium to moisten his rice, he doesn’t do gravy

And at the moment he doesn’t do the tinned simple gentle dog food either

It’s a question of trial and error, I think his lack of bowels is finally catching up 

It’s a miracle we kept him at 50kls all these years 

At 30kls he is skin and bones but I let him guide me on what he will and won’t eat 

But it’s hard work cooking on demand 

Close clipped he resembles a grey hound with a giant head 

I watch him carefully the moment he has had enough I’ll let him go 

That much I owe him 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes sounds like it's been a good trip Jan. Ours so far has been mixed. Mainly because of the weather but Michelle has had a nasty fall today on the cliffs at Flamborough. Fell flat on her face and knees and hand. A fair bit of "claret" 

Hopefully she will be ok and can carry on. Not done much myself today as the weather is crap apart from rescue Lara Croft!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry ,I’m so sorry for Michelle 

She probably needs a couple of days rest

Has the weather been crap ?

It’s been good here , scarcely any rain 

We have had to water the pots 

Give our love to Michelle and wish her a speedy recovery 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Poor Michelle! I hope she's getting plenty TLC Barry?!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Yes sounds like it's been a good trip Jan. Ours so far has been mixed. Mainly because of the weather but Michelle has had a nasty fall today on the cliffs at Flamborough. Fell flat on her face and knees and hand. A fair bit of "claret"
> 
> Hopefully she will be ok and can carry on. Not done much myself today as the weather is crap apart from rescue Lara Croft!


Yes, lots of care and attention to Mrs D. Stop pissing about trying to sing and wallop some embrocation on her sore bits.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Yes sounds like it's been a good trip Jan. Ours so far has been mixed. Mainly because of the weather but Michelle has had a nasty fall today on the cliffs at Flamborough. Fell flat on her face and knees and hand. A fair bit of "claret"
> 
> Hopefully she will be ok and can carry on. Not done much myself today as the weather is crap apart from rescue Lara Croft!


Oh dear sorry to hear that.

Did she just lose her footing ?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Yes sounds like it's been a good trip Jan. Ours so far has been mixed. Mainly because of the weather but Michelle has had a nasty fall today on the cliffs at Flamborough. Fell flat on her face and knees and hand. A fair bit of "claret"
> 
> Hopefully she will be ok and can carry on. Not done much myself today as the weather is crap apart from rescue Lara Croft!


Oh dear poor Michael, did she trip on an uneven bit, sounds as if she had shorts on with all that damage, wish her well.

I am looking forward to my next stop very much after I heard from the chap who owns it, there are 3 vans there from the meeting I was at 2 weeks ago so it might be fun for Motley as well as me because a lot of the people there had dogs.

BTW on this airfield there's an ADAC helicopter (for anyone who doesn't know it's the AA or RAC equivalent) it went out earlier this afternoon and is just back.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

She just tripped on an uneven path. I'll pass on the nice sympathetic comments. I maybe will play her some of my songs Ray. That will get her out and about again.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It certainly would Barry!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This was a mistake coming here, it’s still a building site and costing me 15€ for the night. I will make an early getaway in the morning and we should be home before lunch.
I left the airport just after 8.30 and here 10. 40. Some rain on the way and the wipers didn’t pack up :grin2:
Sun is coming out now.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's a shame Jan - did you know the folk who were there?

I've had some great times on car parks!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Not sure we want to know that Jean!!!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

patp said:


> Not sure we want to know that Jean!!!


Oh yes we do :smile2:0:surprise:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am home in my big bed and Mot has his big garden. 
I was home at 7 o’clock.
Will tell you more and why tomorrow, now I am whacked.

Hope t read about at least one of you great times on a car park Jean.😂
This was not a car park, a big area and when it’s finished I’m sure it will be very nice.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

eurajohn said:


> patp said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure we want to know that Jean!!!
> ...


Ooops, that's not what I meant at all!!!

For me, it's either what I can access when I'm parked (as in the city of Toledo, or Toulouse, from a huge neighbouring carpark) or - the people I meet (not usually on a car park, but often in a fairly basic aire).


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> I am home in my big bed and Mot has his big garden.
> I was home at 7 o'clock. Will tell you more and why tomorrow, now I am whacked.


_*Continued-*_
The main reason I came home from the last place was because somehow I managed to do something silly and I had hip and back aches I think it was after I went to look at the lake, there are steps down, made from just dirt and wood, each step was about 2 feet deep/steep and there were at a guess 8 of them and as I am no longer a high stepper I think it didn´t do me any good. I came home overland not the Motorway it took 2.5 hours.

After bringing in the essentials, fridge stuff, iPad, tablets etc. I turned on the kitchen tap to put water in the kettle for tea and the water sprayed from everywhere except where it should. Emergency call to Marcus up the road, he was here in 5 minutes, discovered the tap is kaput , luckily I found a brand new one [biggrin], it had been prepared to go in the Navajo, but obviously didn´t get there, tails had to be changed, but I have a new working tap.

The last place I went to was not finished, workmen building a wooden construction which I think will be the reception and a cafe. I was disappointed, he did tell us it wasn't finished, but it was only started, should have had the Stellplatz finished then the other building erected afterwards would have been a better idea.

On the way home from there I passed an accident, goodness knows what had happened, a car was upside down in the field a lady very distraught being comforted by a man, it didn´t look good, several cars had stopped, so there was enough help. 
I took a sleeping tablet last night and slept for a good 7 hours non stop. Feeling much better this morning, but will not rush about to cleat the van, just what I need for now can come out.
Other than the end of the break, I enjoyed it because I was with other people most of the time. Pity about the last stop, there were 3 couples there who I had met a few weeks ago.
Now the work begins, but very slowly. weed killer needed everywhere, my drive has become a forest.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad you made it home safe and sound Jan and that Motley is in his happy place


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

After my bit of excitement yesterday I feel like a wet rag today, tired, no energy and back ache. The Tv doesn’t work, but my magic stick is Ok because that comes from the internet not th3 dish. 

I had a TV licence renewal reminder email, big mistake it was in English :grin2:.

I don’t have to renew it, every 3 months money goes from my bank. I should cancel it as I only watch the free stations now. I don’t think I need a licence for Sky and BBC world.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Silly me, just 1 month away and I forgot I have to put the TV on HDMI1 for TV programs.


----------

